# (Saga Edition): Star Wars Classics



## possum (Jul 10, 2009)

Ever since acquiring a load of old WEG modules, I've been wanting to run one.  So here, one of the more popular adventures will be converted to Saga Edition and run.  Here's what I need from you, the prospective players...

Characters: I need 4-6 players of 7th level.  32 point buy for stat creation, all books legal.

No Jedi allowed, since the majority of all WEG modules take place in the Rebellion era.  This particular module takes place a few weeks to months after Episode 4's conclusion.  I will allow, however, one and only one Force-sensitive character.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm interested in playing in this game. I'll write up a character and submit it in a little while.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2009)

You know I want in, don't you Possum? 

Rebellion era huh? How about Trandoshan pilot/merc? Maybe could have a lifedebt to one of the other characters...


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 10, 2009)

Putting together a Kel Dor mercenary, I can't seem to find how many credits a level 7 character starts with though. Anyone know?


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok, I haven't made one of these in a while so let me know if I did something wrong :
[sblock=Char Block]*Als Sang* *CL 7*

Medium Kel Dor soldier 7
*Force *8; *Dark Side *0
*Init* +13; *Senses *Low-light vision, Perception +9
*Languages *Basic, Bith, Kel Dor, T'doshok

*Defenses *Ref 24 (flat-footed 18), Fort 19, Will 18
*hp *68; *Threshold *19

*Speed * 6 squares
*Base Atk *+7; *Grp *+12
*Atk Options *Devastating Attack (pistol), Penetrating Attack (pistol), Point Blank Shot

*Abilities *Str 13, Dex 21, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Special Qualities *Keen Force Sense, Low-Light Vision, Special Equipment
*Talents *Demolitions, Devastating Attack (pistols), Penetrating Attack (pistols), Weapon Specialization (pistols)
*Feats *Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium), Martial Arts I, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Focus (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple)
*Skills *Endurance +8, Initiative +13, Knowledge (Tactics) +10, Mechanics +10, Perception +9, Use the Force +2 (may reroll to search their feelings or sense the Force and keep the better result)[/sblock]I don't have any equipment picked out yet because I wasn't sure of the starting credits.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2009)

A noble from Alderaan, who was studying medicine off-world when the empire destroyed his planet? Think Simon Tam, if River was killed.

[sblock=stats, take 1]
*Darryn Leqarna CL7*
Medium Human noble 7
*Force* 8;*Dark Side* 0
*Init *+10; *Senses *Perception +11
*Languages *Basic, Aqualish, High Galactic, Durese, Ryl, Mon Calamarian
──────────────────────────────────
Defenses Ref 21 (19 flat-footed), Fort 18, Will 23
*hp *42; *Threshold *18
──────────────────────────────────
*Speed *6 squares
*Melee* knife +6 (1d4+2)
*Ranged* blaster pistol, sporting +6 (3d4+8)
*Ranged* grenade, stun +6 (4d6+3)
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
──────────────────────────────────
*Abilities* Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 16
*Special Qualities* Bonus Trained Skill, Bonus Feat 
*Talents* Bolster Ally, Inspire Confidence, Willpower, Wealth
*Feats* Cybernetic Surgery, Experienced Medic, Improved Defenses, Linguist, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Skill Focus (Treat Injury), Surgical Expertise, Weapon Proficiency (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (simple)
*Skills* Deception +11, Gather Information +11, Initiative +9, Knowledge (Bureaucracy) +11, Knowledge (Life Sciences) +11, Perception +11, Persuasion +11, Pilot +9, Treat Injury +16, Use Computer +11
*Possessions* sporting blaster pistol [superior damage], knife [superior accuracy], stun grenade, flight suit (Vacuum Seals), bioscanner, bracer computer (Memory Upgrade), encrypted comlink (miniaturized) with holo capability, fusion lantern, concealed holster, field kit (Miniaturized), medical interface visor, miniaturized medical kit, 10 medpacs, pocket scrambler, surgery kit (Miniaturized), spacer's chest (Recognition System), enhanced low-light targeting scope, 5 stun grenades, miniaturized sensor pack, utility belt (miniaturized), Captain's Accredited License, Ship's Operating License, 60455 credits

CEC Hwk-290 Space Transport (financed; 20% down and 1st month's payment paid)
- upgrades TBA[/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2009)

14,000 credits apiece for level 7 characters.  And Blackrat, of course I expected you to be in this game.  The way the Star Wars gaming community is here on EnWorld, I'd swear you can play the Six Degrees game and reach all of us from one player.  Anyway, character concept appears sound.

Galphanore: I'm unsure how you got the +2 modifier for UtF.  Trained gives you a +5 bonus for the skill, and your charisma penalty is only -1.  If I'm not missing something at the moment, your skill mod for it should be +4.

Drothgery: Good concept as well.  (Too bad I've decided against a certain module, or that character would really fit in.  And that's the only clue you all get for now...)


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2009)

possum said:


> Drothgery: Good concept as well.  (Too bad I've decided against a certain module, or that character would really fit in.  And that's the only clue you all get for now...)




Of course, I've read no WEG d6 modules, and so have no idea what you're talking about.

Also, stats added, and a one-line personality reference added.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 11, 2009)

possum said:


> 14,000 credits apiece for level 7 characters.  And Blackrat, of course I expected you to be in this game.  The way the Star Wars gaming community is here on EnWorld, I'd swear you can play the Six Degrees game and reach all of us from one player.  Anyway, character concept appears sound.
> 
> Galphanore: I'm unsure how you got the +2 modifier for UtF.  Trained gives you a +5 bonus for the skill, and your charisma penalty is only -1.  If I'm not missing something at the moment, your skill mod for it should be +4.



1/2 level is 3, -1 for charisma. I only listed it because of the Kel Dor racial "may reroll to search their feelings or sense the Force and keep the better result". Other than the general Kel Dor racial sensitivity to the force I didn't intend him to be especially force sensitive. I'll add his equipment and re-post as well as write up a backstory for him.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2009)

possum said:


> 14,000 credits apiece for level 7 characters.




How about nobles with the wealth talent?

It looks like if my character took wealth at level 1, he'd have accumulated 140,000 credits by level 7 (1*5000 + 2 * 5000 ... + 7 * 5000 = 140,000). Obviously he would have spent some of that, but how much do you want to figure?

I'm thinking he might very well acquire a yacht/transport via legitimate financing (20% down, 2%/mo for 5 years after that*); the CEC Hwk-290 in the Force Unleashed CG seems about what he'd be looking for.

* Since there are only 10 months in the Galactic Standard Calendar, this means a legit bank only charges 3.7% interest. I guess there's no inflation in the Republic/Empire.


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2009)

Galphanore: I knew I was missing something.  However, the stuff in the Use the Force skill can only be used by Force-sensitives.  I see now that you don't have that feat.

Drothgery:  I'd say get rid of about, let's say 15% of the 140,000 credits prior to taking into account the ship buying, meaning you're down to about 119,000.

An HWK costs 135,000 new, making your initial down payment 27,000 credits.  First month's interest should be 4,181 credits if I did my math right.  And no inflation in the GFFA, at least in this game.  Real world economics give me headache enough.  

Heh, I was just playing Dark Forces, too.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 11, 2009)

[sblock]Als Sang				CL 7

Medium Kel Dor soldier 7
Force 8; Dark Side 0
Init +13; Senses Low-light vision, Perception +9
Languages Basic, Bith, Kel Dor, T'doshok

Defenses Ref 22 (flat-footed 19), Fort 21, Will 18
hp 68; Threshold 21

Speed  4 squares
Melee combat gloves +8 (1d6+5) or
Melee combat gloves +8 (1d6+6) with both hands or
Melee stun baton +8 (1d6+4) (stun 2d6)
Ranged heavy blaster pistol +13 (3d8+5) or
Ranged sporting blaster rifle +12 (3d6+3)
Base Atk +7; Grp +12
Atk Options Devastating Attack (pistol), Penetrating Attack (pistol), Point Blank Shot

Abilities Str 13, Dex 21, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8
Special Qualities Keen Force Sense, Low-Light Vision, Special Equipment
Talents Demolitions, Devastating Attack (pistols), Penetrating Attack (pistols), Weapon Specialization (pistols)
Feats Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium), Martial Arts I, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Focus (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple)
Skills Endurance +8, Initiative +13, Knowledge (Tactics) +10, Mechanics +10, Perception +9
Possessions heavy blaster pistol, sporting blaster rifle, combat gloves, stun baton, battle armor (+8 armor), atmosphere canister, field kit (2 condensing canteens, sunshield roll, 7 day food supply, 24 filters, 12 atmospher canisters, glow rod (x2), breath mask (x2), all-temperature cloak), bandolier, utility belt (3 day food supply, medpac, tool kit, power pack, energy cell, glow rod, comlink, liquid cable dispenser (x5)), concealed holster (x1), medpac, mesh tape (x5), electrobinoculars, power pack (x10), enhanced low-light targeting scope[/sblock] EDIT : Final version here : http://www.enworld.org/forum/4872624-post.html


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 11, 2009)

I am a little interested.  i have never played saga before so my creation time will be a little slow.  No idea what to play, but like rebellion era stuff.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2009)

Is anyone a wiz with starship modificatioin? Here's what I think I want to do

- add combat thrusters (so capital ship weapons can't target us easily)
- add shields
- improve the weapons
- add concelaed compartments

I figure we can gut the cargo capacity for emplacement points if we need to.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2009)

As a CEC ship, the Hawk starts with 5 unused Emplacement points.

Depending on whether or not you want to keep it legal I'd suggest Ion Cannons .  Legality is a big thing during the empire, and how much it is played up can make being legal a weight off your shoulders without sacrificing too much utility.

Combat thrusters are always a good idea.  And generally you should get as many weapon systems as you need to give each person something to do pilot, engineer, and then have the rest of the crew as gunners or maybe one could be a sensor operator.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2009)

Since you said that all books are open, I would like to submit a Human Replica Droid who is on the run from her creators the Imperial Department of Military Research. She would be one of the first created, Guri the other HRD that is well known was created about 7 years before the battle of Yavin, and Stella as she is going by now is an attempt to replicate the original.​ 
[sblock=Stats]
Name: Stella Hawk
Race: Human Replica Droid
Age: 19 (apparent)
Height: 1.6 m
Weight: 68 kg
Eye Color: Blue
Hair Color: Brown
Medium Human Replica Droid: Soldier 6/Jedi 1

Force Points: 8
Init: +11 Perception: +10
Languages: Basic, Binary, Shryiiwook, Huttese, High Galactic
------------------------------------------------------------
Defenses: Ref 22 (18 Flatfooted), Fort 23, Will 18
hp 30 + 6D10; Threshold 23
Speed 6 squares
Melee: Vibro Axe(miniaturized) +11 (2d8+12)
Melee: Rapid Strike Vibro Axe(miniaturized) +9 (3d8+12)
Melee: Dual Weapon Mastery Vibro Axes(miniaturized) +9/+9 (2d8+12/2d8+12)
Ranged: +10 Heavy Blaster Pistol (3d8+3, stun, energy, autofire)
Base Attack +7; Grp +11
Special Qualities: Droid Traits, Improved Sensors Package, Diagnostics Package 
------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities (Str +2, Dex +2, Cha -2) [32 Point]
STR 18(+4), Dex 17(+3), Con -, Int 16(+3), Wis 10(+0), Cha 11(+0)
Talents: Melee Smash, Droid Smash, Unrelenting Assault, Devastating Attack (Advanced)
Feats: Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium), Weapon Proficiency (Advanced*, Pistols, Simple), Droidcraft, Quick draw*, Rapid Strike, Dual Weapon Mastery 1, Dual Weapon Mastery 2, Martial Arts 1, Point Blank Shot
Skills: Acrobatics +11, Initiative +11, Mechanics +13, Perception +10, Pilot +11, Use Computers +11 
Systems: Improved Sensors Package, Diagnostic Package, Translator Unit (DC 5) (2,000, 8kg), Internal Encrypted Commlink (250, .1kg), 10 kg Internal Compartment Space (500), Locked Access (50 credits)
Possessions: (650/14,000) credits (27.3/81 kg)
Miniaturized Vibro Axe x2 (2,000 credits, 6 kg), Feat Packages x3(3,000 credits), Heavy Blaster Pistol (Rapid Recycler) x2 (2,500 credits, 2.6 kg), Utility Belt (500 credits, 4 kg), Power Packs x2 (50, .2 kg), Power Recharger (100, 1 kg), Hip Holsters x2 (50, 1 kg), Concealed Holsters x2 (100, .4), Security Kit (750, 1 kg), Flight Suit (1,000, 3 kg), Skill Packages x5 (500 credits)​ 

Notes:
Attributes: Stella was built on 28 points instead of 32 points as that is the normal 4 less points that droids get than regular characters​ 
Feat Packages: Quick Draw, Weapons Proficiency (Advanced), Weapons Proficiency (Heavy). Weapon's Proficiency (Rifles) was reprogramed into Quick Draw. Weapon's Proficiency (Lightsabers) was reprogrammed into Weapons Proficiency (Advanced). The Feat Packages are kept in Stella's internal compartment.​ 
Skill Packages: Acrobatics, Treat Injury, Survival, Knowledge (Tactics), Knowledge (Galactic Lore). The Skill Packages are kept in Stella's internal compartment but have yet to be used.​ 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2009)

drothgery said:


> A noble from Alderaan, who was studying medicine off-world when the empire destroyed his planet? Think Simon Tam, if River was killed.




Still looking for a River (crazy force sensitive)?


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 11, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Is anyone a wiz with starship modificatioin? Here's what I think I want to do
> 
> - add combat thrusters (so capital ship weapons can't target us easily)
> - add shields
> ...



How about this : [sblock=HCK 290, Modified]*CEC HWK-290* *CL 9*

Colossal space transport (Counts as a Gargantuan Star Fighter for combat)
*Init *+0; *Senses* Perception +5

*Defenses *Ref 17 (flat-footed 12), Fort 28; +12 armor
*hp* 160; *DR* 15; *SR* 45; *Threshold* 78

*Speed* 12 squares (max. velocity 800km/h), 3 squares (starship scale)
*Ranged *2 Laser Cannons +4 (see below) 
*Fighting Space* 12x12 or 1 (starship scale); *Cover* Total
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +38
*Atk Options* autofire (2 Laser Cannons)
*Abilities *Str 46, Dex 20, Con --, Int 14
*Skills *Initiative +0, Mechanics +5, Perception +5, Pilot +0, Use Computer +5

*Crew* 2; *Passengers* 6
*Cargo *65 tons + 1 ton Concealed; *Consumables *6 Months; *Carried Craft *None
*Payload *0
*Hyperdrive *Class 2.0
*Availability *Licensed; *Cost *135000

*2 Laser Cannons* (pilot, gunner)
*Atk *+4 (-1 autofire); *Dmg* 6d10+3x2[/sblock]For the shield I upped it to max that you can get for 2 emplacement points, you can fit a 55 SR shield system on a ship that size but it takes three slots, the combat thrusters are included as are the concealed compartments, spent two points on that to get 1 ton, can up that by 1000kg increments to a max of 3.75 tons. For the weapons, I replaced the blaster cannons with a pair of double laser cannons. I didn't think the military grade would be out of place on the ship since it comes with Heavy Blaster Cannons stock, and I would generally think a ship with 8 weapons would draw more attention then one with a pair of high-grade ones. That and they use up a lot less space.

Emplacement Points Available : 5 (Default free space in a CEC ship)
1 : Combat Thrusters, 10,000 Credits
2 : Smugglers Compartments, 2,000 Credits
2 : Shields, SR 45, 20,000 Credits
0 : Laser Cannon, Double, 18,000 Credits (Replace base blaster cannon, doesn't increase emplacement)
2 : Blaster Cannon, Double, 18,000 Credits (Second set)

Total lost cargo capacity : 10 tons
Total Cost in Credits for Mods : 68,000 Credits

If that's too expensive you could drop the shields to 30 and cut their cost to 10,000, or drop the second laser cannon or change it out for a single fire model (Cut it's cost to 6000). If you're feeling ambitious though, you could drop 10,000 credits and 10 tons of cargo space down to keep the blaster cannons in place and make them autoblasters and add the pair of double laser cannons for the main ship weapons. 

If you want more weapons instead of amped up weapons, for 12,000 less credits then the total listed there and 20 more tons of lost cargo space you could have four laser cannons instead of the two double laser cannons. With that setup you could also add the autoblaster blaster cannon mod for another 10,000 credits and another 10 tons of space and have five weapons (4 laser cannons and an autoblaster cannon). With that setup you would loose a total of 40 tons of cargo space (Dropping you to 35 tons) and your total cred cost would be 66,000. With that, however, only the blaster cannon would have autofire.

All the weapons listed above are military grade because the default weapon the ship comes with is military. Let me know if you want something less conspicuous.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 11, 2009)

possum said:


> And Blackrat, of course I expected you to be in this game.  The way the Star Wars gaming community is here on EnWorld, I'd swear you can play the Six Degrees game and reach all of us from one player.  Anyway, character concept appears sound.




Hehee... Yeah, I know. There are a bunch of us HC SW fans around here... I'd be up for even playing the WEG but I'm not sure there's enough guys who have it anymore 

I'm thinking Trandoshan Scout 3/ Soldier 4. Going for Bounty Hunter the next level and then Elite Trooper.
Initial point buy before racial adjustment: str 12, dex 16, con 14, int 12, wis 12, cha 12

Born to a famous clan of 'Dosh warriors S'Sheer was trained in traditional ways of 'Dosh, becoming a hardy warrior but also taking advantage of his natural reflexes, learning how to fly a ship. This quickly became his passion and he is now among the best pilots his race has produced.

S'Sheer is quite reckless when let in the cockpit but his flying skills are no doubt extraordinary. He is not typical 'Dosh in that he is friendlier than his species' reputation but nevertheless he is as ferocious warrior as all his kin.

S'Sheer is short and agile for a 'Dosh, with almost black scales spotted with reddish tint. He has once lost an arm and for that reason his left hand and arm are a bit lighter shade than the other.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 11, 2009)

drothgery said:


> I'm thinking he might very well acquire a yacht/transport via legitimate financing (20% down, 2%/mo for 5 years after that*); the CEC Hwk-290 in the Force Unleashed CG seems about what he'd be looking for.




You obviously need a capable pilot for that thing... How about saving a 'Doshan life and getting one for free


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jul 11, 2009)

Man, I feel totally outclassed in SW knowledge.  

I'm not near my copy of the Saga book.

My basic idea is to play a human scout, from a backwater planet, stowed away on some transport and is trying to figure out this whole universe.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> You obviously need a capable pilot for that thing... How about saving a 'Doshan life and getting one for free




I was thinking that when Darryn acquired the ship, he was an ordinary (if somewhat wealthy) newly minted doctor. As such, the ship has no weapons beyond what it comes with, and he flies it himself (he's not a bad pilot; not a great one, and not a combat pilot, but he's trained in Pilot) and either has a friend as mechanic or hires one.

After the destruction of Alderaan, a few things happen
1 - He's somewhat wealthier, because he's the only surviving heir to the off-world assets of a fairly large number of rich people (lawyers are still straightening this out).
2 - He quickly goes from being uninterested in politics to having a vendetta against the Empire, and is willing to spend money like water in that cause
3 - If the friend/hireling mechanic isn't a PC, he either isn't interested in Darryn's private war, or is killed
4 - So he's looking for new crew and help upgrading his ship, which of course has no weapons beyond what it came with, and no shields. That would be illegal .


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2009)

Shalimar: Concept looks good.  Stats pass a quick once-over.

Galphanore: Good proposal for upgrades, but it's up to drothgery for what--if any--upgrades he puts on it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2009)

Stella would make a good mechanic, she isn't skill focused in it but a +13 is nothing to sneeze at, and she also makes a pretty good pilot.  She also fits in with the vendetta against the empire, and having access to a ship makes her a moving target rather than a stationary one that relies on public transport.

Either way, like Guri she appears to be a fully normal human woman with the only thing that doesn't register as human about her is her bones come up as an unknown biological material.  She is capable of eating, drinking, and performing other female acts.  She doesn't advertise what she is due to her extreme rarity and value (Guri the prototype cost 9 million credits).


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 11, 2009)

possum said:


> Galphanore: Good proposal for upgrades, but it's up to drothgery for what--if any--upgrades he puts on it.



I know, drothgery asked if anyone could put together an upgrade package for his ship for him. I was just offering a possible upgrade set on his spec


----------



## possum (Jul 11, 2009)

OKay, everyone.  You all may already know this, but it's better to be safe than sorry.  If any of you come across something in this game that you don't recognize, you might want to try and use this resource to help you all.

Wookieepedia.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2009)

Galphanore said:


> I know, drothgery asked if anyone could put together an upgrade package for his ship for him. I was just offering a possible upgrade set on his spec




Which looks pretty good, though I'll need to cut back some of Darryn's exorbiant equipment to afford it. No need for the superior tech knife, or the encrypted, long range, mintuarized, holo comlink .

I'm still figuring out how SagaSheet works.



Shalimar said:


> Stella would make a good mechanic, she isn't skill focused in it but a +13 is nothing to sneeze at, and she also makes a pretty good pilot.  She also fits in with the vendetta against the empire, and having access to a ship makes her a moving target rather than a stationary one that relies on public transport.




Cool.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 11, 2009)

drothgery said:


> I was thinking that when Darryn acquired the ship, he was an ordinary (if somewhat wealthy) newly minted doctor. As such, the ship has no weapons beyond what it comes with, and he flies it himself (he's not a bad pilot; not a great one, and not a combat pilot, but he's trained in Pilot) and either has a friend as mechanic or hires one.




Well, I'm building S'Sheer as Pilot/Mechanic as his primary skills so he might be a friend to Darryn


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 11, 2009)

Here's so far. Still lack two feats and I need to choose what type of weapon I prefer (probably Rifles), lack a language and eguipment too.
Oh, and I changed the initial point buy to 12, 16, 14, 14, 12, 10

EDIT: Updated Sheet on next page


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2009)

If he is suppoused to be a pilot, Vehicular Combat would be a good idea.  So would the Starship Tactics feat from Starships of the Galaxy.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2009)

Galphanore said:


> [sblock]Als Sang                CL 7
> 
> Medium Kel Dor soldier 7
> Force 8; Dark Side 0
> ...




Galphanore, you seem to be shorting yourself by 3 feats.

1st Level
2nd Level Soldier
3rd Level
4th Level Soldier
6th Level
6thl Level Soldier

6 feats - 3 (Martial Arts I, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Focus (pistols)) = 3 feats left to spend.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2009)

lol...um...is no answer at all equal to a 'no, go away?' Or is it a mute request for more information before y'all decide?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 12, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> If he is suppoused to be a pilot, Vehicular Combat would be a good idea.  So would the Starship Tactics feat from Starships of the Galaxy.




Yeah, those would be good. I was already going to take the Vehicular Combat but at the middle of night it slipped my mind . And thanks for pointing out Starship Tactics 

Now I just need to pick two Manouvers ...


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 12, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> lol...um...is no answer at all equal to a 'no, go away?' Or is it a mute request for more information before y'all decide?




Heh. A bit crazy force-sensitive sounds good to me at least


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 12, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Galphanore, you seem to be shorting yourself by 3 feats.
> 
> 1st Level
> 2nd Level Soldier
> ...



Woops, you're right. Thanks.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok, there we go : 
[sblock=Stat Block]*Als Sang* *CL 7*

Medium Kel Dor soldier 7
*Force *8; *Dark Side *0
*Init* +13; *Senses *Low-light vision, Perception +9
*Languages *Basic, Bith, Kel Dor, T'doshok

*Defenses *Ref 22 (flat-footed 19), Fort 21, Will 18
*hp *68; *Threshold *21

*Speed * 4 squares
*Melee *combat gloves +8 (1d6+5) or
*Melee *combat gloves +8 (1d6+6) with both hands or
*Melee *stun baton +8 (1d6+4) (stun 2d6)
*Ranged *heavy blaster pistol +13 (3d8+5) or
*Ranged *sporting blaster rifle +12 (3d6+3) or
*Ranged *dual heavy blaster pistols +11/+11 (3d5+5)
*Base Atk *+7; *Grp *+12
*Atk Options *Devastating Attack (pistol), Penetrating Attack (pistol), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot

*Abilities *Str 13, Dex 21, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Special Qualities *Keen Force Sense, Low-Light Vision, Special Equipment
*Talents *Demolitions, Devastating Attack (pistols), Penetrating Attack (pistols), Weapon Specialization (pistols)
*Feats *Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium), Dual Mastery I, II, Martial Arts I, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Focus (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple)
*Skills *Endurance +8, Initiative +13, Knowledge (Tactics) +10, Mechanics +10, Perception +9, Stealth +8 (+18 to hide blaster pistols in concealed holsters inside the holoshroud)
*Possessions *heavy blaster pistol (x2), sporting blaster rifle, combat gloves, stun baton, heavy blaster pistol (x2), flight suit, armored (+5) (With Holoshroud), atmosphere canister, field kit (2 condensing canteens, sunshield roll, 7 day food supply, 24 filters, 12 atmospher canisters, glow rod (x2), breath mask (x2), all-temperature cloak), bandolier, utility belt (3 day food supply, medpac, tool kit, power pack, energy cell, glow rod, comlink, liquid cable dispenser (x5)), concealed holster (x2), medpac, mesh tape (x5), electrobinoculars, power pack (x15), enhanced low-light targeting scope.

Holoshroud currently set to look like a human dressed in common clothes of the region.[/sblock]Als Sang is the consummate mercenary. He's done a little bit of fighting in war, a little bit of bounty hunting and a little bit of "bodyguard" work for special clients who may or may not have been breaking the law at the time. Unforutunately for him this last has put him a little at odds with some local forces on the other side of those same enterprises. As a result he's recently had to leave his home haunts and head out to the region near Dosha. When he first arrived he was essentially broke but was able to befriend a Tradoshan merc by the name of S'Sheer. After doing a couple jobs together they become quick friends.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 12, 2009)

Galphanore. Als actually seems even better choice for having befriended S'Sheer sometime in the past. S'Sheer is pure merc/bounty hunter with passion for flying so they might have had some mutual interestes and started working together.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 12, 2009)

Possum, can I buy me an R4 unit or would you prefer no droids?


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 12, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Galphanore. Als actually seems even better choice for having befriended S'Sheer sometime in the past. S'Sheer is pure merc/bounty hunter with passion for flying so they might have had some mutual interestes and started working together.



Sounds good to me, revised the background. That work for your idea for S'Sheer? If you wanna work it out we could each add some backstory for what we've done together and stuff like that.


----------



## possum (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't care at all.

Shayuri: You're obviously welcome to join the game.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2009)

Alright. Sorry if I seem dense, but I dislike just assuming I can join or not, or that any given suggested concept is acceptable or not.

I also wasn't sure if anyone else had expressed interest, possibly privately, in a force sensitive character.

Thanks.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 12, 2009)

Galphanore said:


> Sounds good to me, revised the background. That work for your idea for S'Sheer? If you wanna work it out we could each add some backstory for what we've done together and stuff like that.




That looks good. I'll write some more background for S'Sheer too. We could keep the mutual background vague and simple for now and expand on it during the game


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 12, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> That looks good. I'll write some more background for S'Sheer too. We could keep the mutual background vague and simple for now and expand on it during the game




Okay


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Alright. Sorry if I seem dense, but I dislike just assuming I can join or not, or that any given suggested concept is acceptable or not.
> 
> I also wasn't sure if anyone else had expressed interest, possibly privately, in a force sensitive character.
> 
> Thanks.




No one's approached me with a Force-sensitive concept as of now, save you.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay, cool. I'll take a look at what folks have going, and see what I come up with.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2009)

Revised stat block...

[sblock]
*Dr. Darryn Leqarna CL 7*
Medium Human noble 7
*Force *8
*Init *+9; *Senses *Perception +11
*Languages *Basic, Kel Dor, High Galactic, Durese, Ryl, Dosh, Aqualish, Mon Calamarian
──────────────────────────────────
*Defenses *Ref 20 (19 flat-footed), Fort 18, Will 23
*hp *42; *Threshold *18
──────────────────────────────────
*Speed *4 squares
*Melee *knife +4 (1d4+2)
*Ranged *blaster pistol, sporting +6 (3d4+8)
*Ranged *grenade, stun +6 (4d6+3)
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp *+6
*Atk Options* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
──────────────────────────────────
*Abilities *Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 16
*Special Qualities* Bonus Trained Skill, Bonus Feat 
*Talents *Bolster Ally, Inspire Confidence, Connections, Wealth
*Feats *Cybernetic Surgery, Experienced Medic, Improved Defenses, Linguist, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Skill Focus (Treat Injury), Surgical Expertise, Weapon Proficiency (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (simple)
*Skills *Deception +11, Gather Information +11, Initiative +9, Knowledge (Bureaucracy) +11, Knowledge (Life Sciences) +11, Perception +11, Persuasion +11, Pilot +9, Treat Injury +16, Use Computer +11
*Possessions *sporting blaster pistol [superior damage], knife, stun grenade, flight suit (Vacuum Seals), bioscanner, bracer computer, encrypted long-range comlink, fusion lantern, concealed holster, field kit, repulsor pad, miniaturized medical kit, 10 medpacs, pocket scrambler, surgery kit (Miniaturized), spacer's chest (Recognition System), 5 stun grenades, utility belt

starting cash: 119,000 credits
value of gear: 20,075
also has a space transport; exact config TBD (purchased via legit financing, though some of the weaponry may have been illegally added later)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2009)

Hmm!

Doesn't look like anyone's pitched a scoundrel yet...

Still working on why I'd have been brought on as a crewmember...what kind of crew positions are unfilled so far? We got our pilot, our mechanic, our owner/captain/doctor, a gunner...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2009)

Possum, would the goal be for us to start out as a crew, or would it work just as well if we started off in seperate groups/loners?

I figure that if we should be together (at least partly) and drothgery was up for it Stella and the Doc would start together, and S'shear and Als would start together given their interconnected backstory.  Shayuri could fit in with with either, or be on her own.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> I figure that if we should be together (at least partly) and drothgery was up for it Stella and the Doc would start together, and S'shear and Als would start together given their interconnected backstory.  Shayuri could fit in with with either, or be on her own.




Works for me.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 13, 2009)

So is the game full up yet? I'm always looking for an excuse to play a droid in a good Star Wars game. Are they allowed as PCs here? I could play a slicer astromech or possibly some kind of scout probot or possibly a combination of the two.

Edit: Is there any pertinent information for droid PCs in the saga rules outside of what's presented outside of the main Saga edition rulebook?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2009)

Droids seem to be allowed.  Possum approved my Human Replica Droid.

As to fullness in the original post Possum said 4-6 players.  So far the proposals are:

-HRD Soldier (Melee/Martial Artist) - On the run from the Empire who created her
-Alderanian Noble (Doctor) - Pissed at the Empire for blowing up his planet
-Trandoshen Scout/Soldier - Mercenary
-Kel Dor Soldier - Mercenary

-Force Sensitive Scoundrel???


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 13, 2009)

Well if there's room and no one has sought to fill the role, I'd be happy to slide in with a techy droid of some sort. So no other pertinent droid info in any other books?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2009)

There is a book coming out in November: Star Wars Scavengers Guide to Droids. It will be the guide to all things droid.

Stella is pretty techie, she is high tech herself, and she does all her own maintenance to hide what she is.  She's personally worth more than two Capital Ships, and doesn't want that to get out.  There are 3 trained mechanics among the applications so far, though she is the most techie of them.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Well if there's room and no one has sought to fill the role, I'd be happy to slide in with a techy droid of some sort. So no other pertinent droid info in any other books?




Well, I was going to buy me an R4 unit but if you're up for it, and Possum agrees, you could take up that role


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, the sheet is mostly done, though I would appreciate someone to check my math:

Born to a famous clan of 'Dosh warriors S'Sheer was trained in traditional ways of 'Dosh, becoming a hardy warrior but also, taking advantage of his natural reflexes, learning how to fly a ship. This quickly became his passion and he is now among the best pilots his race has produced. His skill led him to be hired on various ships and travel across the galaxy. During his travels he met a Kel'Dor with a mercenary mind like S'Sheer's and the two became friends. Having lost the last ship accidentally, the two are now looking for employment.

S'Sheer is quite reckless when let in the cockpit but his flying skills are no doubt extraordinary. He is not typical 'Dosh in that he is friendlier than his species' reputation but nevertheless he is as ferocious warrior as all his kin.

S'Sheer is short and agile for a 'Dosh, with almost black scales spotted with reddish tint. He has once lost an arm and for that reason his left hand and arm are a bit lighter shade than the other.

[sblock=Sheet]S'Sheer
Trandoshan Scout 3/ Soldier 4
Destiny ?; Force 8
Init 10; Perception 9
Languages Basic, Dosh, Binary
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 22 (flatfooted 20), Fort 23, Will 18
Hp 26+6+7+6+8+7+8+7(+7)=82; Treshold 23
---------------------------------------------
Speed 6
Melee 8
-Vibrobayonet +8 2d6+7
-Vibrosword +8 2d8+7
Ranged 8
-Heavy Blaster Rifle +9 3d10+5
-Blaster Pistol +8 3d6+3
Base attack 6
---------------------------------------------
str 15, dex 15, con 14, int 14, wis 12, cha 10

Special Qualities: Darkvision, Limb Regenarition, Natural Armor.

Talents: SC1 Acute Senses, SC2 Keen Shot, S1 Armored Defence, S2 Weapon Specialization Rifles,  

Feats: Toughness, Shake it Off, Weapon (Pistols, Rifles, Simple), Skill Focus: Pilot, Point Blank Shot, Armor Light, SB=Armor Medium, Vehicular Combat, Weapon Focus Rifles, Weapon (Adv. Melee),

Skills: Endurance 10, Initiative 10, Mechanics 10, Perception 9, Pilot 15, Stealth 10, Survival 9

[sblock=Possessions]Armored Flightsuit 4200
Heavy Blaster Rifle 2400
-Vibrobayonet 367,5
Blaster Pistol 550
-Hip Holster 25
Vibrosword 472,5
-Sheat 25

Utility Belt 500
-Medpack
-Tool Kit
-Power Pack
-Energy Cell
-Glowrod
-Commlink
-L.Cable & Grpl.Hook
-Rations x3

Bandolier 100
-Grenades
--Ion x3 775
--Stun x3 775
-Power Pack x 4 100

Power Recharger 100
All Temp Cloak 100

3510cr (Most will go to the droid but I'll look into it a bit later)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, a lot happened over the night.  Let's see where I left off.

Shayuri: Shalimar kindly posted what we have while I was away, so take a look at that.  As for anything ship-related, the only HWK-290 we've seen seemed to work quite well with only one person flying it.  A scoundrel does seem to work out fine, if that's what you're going for.

Shalimar: According to the module, the group is on a mission together from the Alliance, but nothing is said regarding previous missions together.  I'd say it's up to all of you.

Ambrus: No problem with droids at all.  The only other books you may need is Threats of the Galaxy, as they have a wide variety of R-series droids in it opposed to the R2 in the core book.

Blackrat: Math looks good, at least for the point buy.  Before taking into account level bonuses, you have 34-5 points.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

possum said:


> Blackrat: Math looks good, at least for the point buy.  Before taking into account level bonuses, you have 34-5 points.




Yeah, here's the initial point buy STR 12, DEX 16, CON 14, INT 14, WIS 12, CHA 10

With racial adjustments that becomes 14 14 14 14 12 10 and then level adjustments 15 15 14 14 12 10


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2009)

possum said:


> As for anything ship-related, the only HWK-290 we've seen seemed to work quite well with only one person flying it.




FWIW, I pulled out the Hwk-290 from Force Unleashed as a candidate for Darryn's ship largely because it was the closest match for 'affordable but semi-upscale space transport' I could find (the only 'yacht' I could find official stats for was much too expensive); I'm not familiar with its appearance in canon (never played the game).


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 13, 2009)

*HWK-290*


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's what people have proposed so far character-wise:

Galphanore: Kel Dor soldier 7 – Als Sang
Blackrat: Trandoshan scout 3 / soldier 4 – S'Sheer
drothgery: Human noble 7 – Darryn Legarna
Charwoman Gene: Human scout 7 – ?
Shalimar: HRD Soldier 6 / Jedi 1 – Stella Hawk
Shayuri: scoundrel 7 – ?

With me that'd make 7 players in all; is that too many? If so I don't mind bowing out; I was late to the party after all.

If not though then I'd consider a 2º repair/slicer focused droid; perhaps an LE repair droid or a heavily modified hovering R-series astromech. If I can't find these stated up in the saga system then I might simply create one from scratch to fit their descriptions. Both the *Rebellion Era Campaign Guide* and *Threats of the Galaxy* seem to have additional droids featured in them; might anyone have either and be able to quickly list which droid models are detailed?

Blackrat, I'm certain we can work out some kind of joint background if you'd care to be my character's nominal owner.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 13, 2009)

possum said:


> Wow, a lot happened over the night.  Let's see where I left off.



Yeah, with the amount of activity in the recruitment thread the game should be a blast


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Both the *Rebellion Era Campaign Guide* and *Threats of the Galaxy* seem to have additional droids featured in them; might anyone have either and be able to quickly list which droid models are detailed?
> 
> Blackrat, I'm certain we can work out some kind of joint background if you'd care to be my character's nominal owner.




Yeah, that'd be good.

ToG has R3, R4 & R5 series that can be played. There's also R2-R series but it doesn't say anything about playability... Probably corrected in Errata... Also GH-7 med droid, M-3PO military protocol droid and TC protocol droid.

And as you said you'd like hovering droid, I think that you could make it a Q7 series easily enough by converting an R4 or R5...
http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Q7-series_astromech_droid


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2009)

drothgery: Well, if you are ever able to acquire any of the Dark Forces/Jedi Knight series, jump on the opportunity.  You're missing out.

Ambrus: It shouldn't be a problem, as it seems to me like you're going a minimal combat route.  Either way, it should be fine.  If it becomes a problem, I'll simply scale up the difficulty of the encounters by adding a few more mooks.

Blackrat: Well, the book doesn't say that the recon R2 variant _can't_ be played by a PC.  Besides, if I think the person can pull it off, I'd always make exceptions.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2009)

possum said:


> drothgery: Well, if you are ever able to acquire any of the Dark Forces/Jedi Knight series, jump on the opportunity.  You're missing out.




I rarely play anything other than RPGs, so the only Star Wars video games I've played are the KotOR games.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info and suggestion Blackrat; the Q7 sounds pretty much like what I had in mind. It'd be nice to find more information on it though. It does seem as if their size is overestimated; an R-series' domed head isn't anywhere near 1 meter wide so I have trouble imagining that the Q7 is so much bigger.

Out of curiosity, how is the R2-R different from the standard R2?


----------



## possum (Jul 13, 2009)

Regular R2 is a nonheroic 2, while the R2-R is a first level scoundrel.  It also has a hold-out blaster pistol as a weapon opposed to just a cattle prod.  It's slightly wiser than a regular R2, but one point less intelligent, but not enough to hurt it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 13, 2009)

You could also just build a custom droid, 28 pts which is what Stella is built on, is more than enough to replicate most of the regular droids.  With 14,000 credits you could even afford some upgrades and extra systems.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

You seem to have more familiarity with building droids PCs using the Saga rules than I do. So how exactly did you design your HRD; they're normally not allowed as PCs are they? I take it you simply improvised your own version of an HRD; independently of their official writeup, right? How do you take into account you're HRD's impenetrable synthskin disguise? Is it a droid accessory? And your droid has a Jedi level? I was under the impression that droids couldn't be force sensitive.


----------



## possum (Jul 14, 2009)

Ambrus is right.  Page 186 bottom right says droids cannot choose the Jedi class.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> You seem to have more familiarity with building droids PCs using the Saga rules than I do. So how exactly did you design your HRD; they're normally not allowed as PCs are they? I take it you simply improvised your own version of an HRD; independently of their official writeup, right?




The Replica Droid write-up in Threats of the Galaxy says they're playable as droid heroes; there's a sidebar statting them up as a species. 



Ambrus said:


> And your droid has a Jedi level? I was under the impression that droids couldn't be force sensitive.




They can't be. However, although it's usually kind of silly to do so (as many of the talents are useless), you don't actually have to have the Force Sensitive feat to take Jedi levels.



possum said:


> Ambrus is right.  Page 186 bottom right says droids cannot choose the Jedi class.




There's always been some argument on whether that meant droids can't ever take levels in Jedi, or whether they can't start as Jedi. However, it's worth noting that PROXY is statted with Jedi levels.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

drothgery said:


> The Replica Droid write-up in Threats of the Galaxy says they're playable as droid heroes; there's a sidebar statting them up as a species.



That's interesting; which other droids are available as heroes in TotG (or anywhere else)?

I'm trying to gauge which R-series astromech the Q7 is most similar to based on its background. I figure I could use the appropriate R-series as a starting template upon which to base a Q7. From what I can see the Q7 appears to have been in production by Industrial Automaton at roughly the same time as the R4 but with the military purpose of the R3. Perhaps the R2-R would make the best comparison.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> That's interesting; which other droids are available as heroes in TotG (or anywhere else)?




In TotG

R3, R4, R5, and R7 astromech droids are specifically listed as playable as droid heroes (R2-R droids are an oddball in that it's not explicitly stated that they can or can't be).
GH-7 Medical droids
EG-6 power droids
DRK1 probe droids
M-3P0 military protocal droids
TC protocol droids
PK worker droids

I know there's a sidebar in KotOR for playing an HK series (though neither the stock HK-24 nor the stock HK-50 are playable).

Other playable droids in KotOR 
ET-74 communications droid
T3 utility droid
GE3 protocol droid
GG hospitality droid
Kellenech Technologies sentinel droid
R-8009 untility droid

in the Clone Wars
EW-3 droids
IM-6 medical droids
SP-4 analysis droids
LE repair droids
P2 astromech droids
Pit droids
5YQ protocol droids
IG-86 sentinel droids
FA-5 valet droids
FX-6 medical asistance droids
FA-4 pilot droids

Force Unleashed
Q7 astromech droids
BD-3000 attendant droids
Junk droids (but not Brute or Behemoth junk droids)
IT-0 interrogator droid
RA-7 protocol droid
R-1 recon droid


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

drothgery said:


> DRK1 probe droids



Ooh! The Dark Eye is playable? I love those. I played one in an old PBP campaign. Might it be possible to know how they're stated up? Pretty please?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2009)

HRDs can be played as droid heroes, as was pointed out, they are listed in threats of the Galaxy.

There are generally a few droids in every source book. You would have to go through every one to find them all.

As to whether or not droids can take a level of Jedi, they are allowed to, they just cannot take their first level in Jedi because then they would automatically gain the Force Sensitive feat as a starting feat which they are not allowed to have. As drothgery pointed out, there are official droid characters built with levels of jedi. Droids that take a level in Jedi after first have two options, to take Weapons Proficiency (Simple), which they already almost certainly have, or to take Weapons Proficiency (Lightsaber). Stella took the second option and then reprogrammed the feat into Weapons Proficiency (Advanced), paying 1000 credits for the privledge.

The reason why a droid would want to take Jedi levels is that Jedi have the best talents for melee combatants, like Elusive target that grants them an effective +5 to their reflex defense when they are adjacent to enemies, or acrobatic recovery and the various other gaurdian talents.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Okay. Character concept progresses.

I'm actually seeing my character as a Noble turned Scoundrel. A force-sensitive from Aldaraan who sensed the oncoming doom of her world and when she couldn't convince anyone else, she fled alone. Plagued by uncontrolled visions, by the trauma of the shock in the Force of Aldaraan's destruction, and of her own guilt for not having been able to save anyone important to her, she went a bit over the edge into a confused semi-delusional state. She's been living as a 'scoundrel' on another world since she fled, making little to no use of her entitlements...though she retains her ID, so could if she chose to.

I don't want to overplay the madness angle, but I thought it'd be fun if she was...odd.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2009)

[sblock=Drothgery's list of Droids]


drothgery said:


> In TotG
> 
> R3, R4, R5, and R7 astromech droids are specifically listed as playable as droid heroes (R2-R droids are an oddball in that it's not explicitly stated that they can or can't be).
> GH-7 Medical droids
> ...



 [/sblock]

There are too many droids too count in the Clone Wars Campaign guide, though very few of them are playable droids.

Scum and Villiany
RX Series Pilot Droid
Industrial Automaton K-Series Spaceport Control Droid

Legacy Era droids wouldn't be around yet


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow. Thanks for that comprehensive droid heroes list drothgery. 

So, the Q7 is actually already stated up in Forced Unleashed as a playable hero? Now I just need to get the stats for it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Ooh! The Dark Eye is playable? I love those. I played one in an old PBP campaign. Might it be possible to know how they're stated up? Pretty please?




They are playable but almost entirely unsuited for playing if that makes sense.  They are non-heroic 3 so they start with 12 hp.  And they don't have the capacity to speak, so they can't do much if any interacting woth anyone.  With 4 levels to play with you'd be able to make it not quite so fragile, and it'd be much harder to hit.  You'd even be able to buy and install a vocabulator with all your cash, but you would quickly run into the issue of only having a strength of 8 as a limiter on your ability to add new systems.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> So, the Q7 is actually already stated up in Forced Unleashed as a playable hero? Now I just need to get the stats for it.




Well, the Q7 is statted, and it's stated that they can be played as droid heroes; they're no harder to play than anything the core rulebook that's playable as a droid hero. Replica droids are probably among the easiest droids to build a PC from, becuase they're statted a species rather than a droid model.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2009)

Your better off just designing a custom droid than playing a droid that has non-heroic levels as that is going to make you incredibly fragile, and very easy to hit since non-heroic levels don't add to your defenses, not to mention you'd be losing out on a few talents and feats.

If your going to play an Astromech your best bet is to play one with only heroic levels like an R2-R.  With 14,000 credits you can purchase the hovering locomotion if you want it, as well as buy a few other upgrades.  I'd put a vocabulator on the top of the list though since not even the other droid would be willing to let on that she is able to understand binary


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with Shalimar. It shouldn't be too hard to make essentially a Q7 with heroic class from the scratch.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Replica droids are probably among the easiest droids to build a PC from, becuase they're statted a species rather than a droid model.



Really? That's so strange.







Shalimar said:


> Your better off just designing a custom droid than playing a droid that has non-heroic levels as that is going to make you incredibly fragile, and very easy to hit since non-heroic levels don't add to your defenses, not to mention you'd be losing out on a few talents and feats



Oh I agree. It'd just be nice to know how the Q7 is stated out so that the made up version bears some resemblance to the official version; their ability scores, their skills spread, their selected feats, their stock systems and accessories, etc.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 14, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Oh I agree. It'd just be nice to know how the Q7 is stated out so that the made up version bears some resemblance to the official version; their ability scores, their skills spread, their selected feats, their stock systems and accessories, etc.




Well, if no-one else is around and has the book at hands I'll post you the stats in 6-8 hours.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2009)

Q7 Series Astromech Droid
Small Droid (2nd Degree) non-heroic 2
Int +3; Senses darkvision; Perception +7
Languages Basic, Binary, 2 unassigned

Defenses Ref 14 (flat-footed 11), Fort 7, Will 10
hp 5; threshold 7
Immune droid traits

Speed 6 squares (hovering)
Melee electroshock probe -1 (1d8 ion)
Fighting Space 1 square; Reach 1 square
Base Attack +1; Grp -1

Abilities Str 7, Dex 16, Con -, Int 15, Wi 10, Cha 7
Feats Skill Focus (Mechanics), Skill Focus (Use Computers), Skill Training (Perception), Weapon Proficiency (Simple
Skills Mechanics +13, Perception +7, Pilot +9, Stealth +7, Use Computer +13
Systems hovering locomotion, heuristic processor, 2 tool appendages, diagnostics package, improved sensor package, darkvision
Possesions astrogation buffer (storage device, 10 memory units), electroshock probe, electric arc welder, holorecorder, holoprojector
Availibility Licensed; Cost 6,500


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you so very much Shalimar! Alright, I've started stating out an old Q7 astromech as a Scoundrel that dates back to the Clone Wars. Please bare with me; I'm still rather new to the Saga rules.

BTW, do droids get force points now?

[sblock=Work in Progress]This is still messy and incomplete so don't bother double checking anything yet; these are just my build notes.


*Q7 Series Astromech Droid*
Small Droid (2nd Degree) scoundrel 4/Independent Droid 3
*Force* +9
*Init* +11; *Senses* low-light vision, darkvision; Perception +10
*Languages* Basic, Binary, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?
––––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defenses* Ref 23 (flat-footed 20), Fort 17, Will 21
*hp* 18+3d6+3d12; *Threshold* 17
*Immune* droid traits, restraining bolts
––––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares (hovering)
*Melee* fussion cutter +6 (2d6 energy)
*Fighting Space* 1 square; *Reach* 1 square
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +3
––––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con –, Int 24, Wis 10, Cha 8
*Feats* Skill Focus (Mechanics), Skill Focus (Use Computers), Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons), Point Blank Shot, Weapon Proficiency (pistols)

Gearhead, Tech Specialist, ?


*Talents* Gimmick, Master Slicer, ?, ?
*Skills* Gather Information +7, Knowledge (Bureaucracy) +15, Knowledge (Galactic lore) +15, Knowledge (Physical sciences) +15, Knowledge (Technology) +15, Initiative +11, Mechanics +20 [+22 to diagnose problems], Perception +10, Pilot +11, Stealth +16, Use Computer +20


Weight allowance = 27 kg.

Heuristic processor
hand appendage
tool appendage + electroshock probe
– wheeled locomotion = -160 credits
––––––––––––––––––––––––––
jet pack* = 300 credits – 30 kg
diagnostics package* = 250 credits – 4 kg
improved sensor package* = 200 credits – 2.5 kg
tool appendage + fire extinguisher* = 70 credits – 5 kg
tool appendage + electric arc welder* = 20 credits – 2 kg
tool appendage + circular saw* = 20 credits – 2 kg
tool appendage* = 20 credits– 2 kg
tool appendage* = 20 credits – 2 kg
glow rod* = 10 credits – 1 kg
vocabulator* = 50 credits – 0.5 kg
astrogation buffer* (storage device, 4 memory units) = 40 – 0.4 kg
––––––––––––––––––––––––––
hovering locomotion = 7,200 credits
superior tech enhancement (intelligence) = 4,000 credits
2 reprogrammed feats = 200 credits
darkvision = 150 credits – 1.5 kg
5 kg compartment space = 250 credits
locked access = 50 credits
internal comlink = 250 credits – 0.1 kg
holorecorder = 100 credits – 0.1 kg
holoprojector = 1,000 credits – 0.5 kg
toolkit (electroshock probe / electric arc welder / fusion cutter / ) = 250 credits – 1 kg
astrogation buffer (storage device, 6 memory units) = 60 – 0.6 kg
liquid cable dispenser (15 meters) = 10 credits - 0.2 kg
––––––––––––––––––––––––––
security kit enhancement = 750 credits – 1 kg
datapad = 1,000 credits – 0.5 kg






*Systems* hovering locomotion, heuristic processor, 2 tool appendages, diagnostics package, improved sensor package, darkvision
*Possesions* astrogation buffer (storage device, 10 memory units), electroshock probe, electric arc welder, holorecorder, holoprojector
*Availibility* Licensed; *Cost* 6,500[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, droids do get force points which makes Yuzhan Vong not getting force points rather pecular given that they are a critical character resource used to stave off death and are intended to show luck.

Just as a note, that cost is going to be innacurate.  You'll have to calculate your cost by hand, and then add in the price of a Heroic level on top of that.  Once you have that, then you can start spending money for upgrades and possessions since you don't start off with any by default.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

My understanding is that, with a custom built droid, one doesn't have to pay for heroic levels since they don't start with any nonheroic class levels. From what I can tell all 1st level custom droids are assumed to start with a heroic class level, heuristic processor and two arm appendages all for "free"; they can then spend 1,000 credits for their additional systems and accessories.

Since we're starting at 7th level though, then I'd simply add 6 additional heroic levels and add the starting 14,000 credits to the initial 1,000 starting credits for a total of 15,000 credits worth of systems, accessories and possessions. Am I mistaken?

Edit: Are there any obscure feats that are particularly appropriate for a droid or a tech/computer oriented character in any of the books?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes and No (hows that for double speak ).  You are right in that you don't have to pay for a level, but wrong in adding the extra 14,000 credits.  You need to figure out your base cost before starting to buy stuff up with that other money in case you want to spend some money on getting yourself upgraded with the Tech Specialist or Superior Tech feats from Starships of the Galaxy and Scum and Villiany respectively.

I would strongly suggest a higher strength so that you'll be able to carry the additional systems that you are going to want to put in (tool appendages, shields, internal storage, Darkvison, or whatever), the weight will add up really quickly, especially if you want to carry any external equipment.

A talent you may want to consider taking is in the Force Unleashed Campaign guide.  Its a Droid Talent, meaning that any droids of the appropriate degree can take it in place of a class talent.  The talent lets 2nd Degree droids grant a +5 bonus on aid another checks to Mechanics, Pilot, and Use Computer instead of the normal +2.  Just a thought.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> You need to figure out your base cost before starting to buy stuff up with that other money in case you want to spend some money on getting yourself upgraded with the Tech Specialist or Superior Tech feats from Starships of the Galaxy and Scum and Villiany respectively.



Hm. A rather complicated and roundabout system. I'm not quite there yet, but I'll keep it in mind as I crunch the numbers.







Shalimar said:


> I would strongly suggest a higher strength



M'okay; I'll look into it.







Shalimar said:


> A talent you may want to consider taking is in the Force Unleashed Campaign guide.  Its a Droid Talent, meaning that any droids of the appropriate degree can take it in place of a class talent.



Sounds interesting. What's it called?

Looking over an online list of Saga feats, a few standout as seemingly tech oriented:

• Gearhead – Knights of the Old Republic (pg 33)
• Hasty Modification – Scum and Villainy (pg 22)
• Superior Tech – Scum and Villainy (pg 24)
• Signature Device – Scum and Villainy (pg 24).
• Scavenger – The Force Unleashed Campaign Guide (pg 35)

Any clue whether any of these are relevant/good/appropriate for me? Thanks a lot for your help Shalimar!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2009)

Superior Tech is a Second tier feat that requires first taking the tech specialist feat.  Once you have Tech Specialist youcan take Superior Tech in one of 5 areas:  Weapons, Armor, Vehicles, Droids, and Devices.  When you take Superior Tech in a given field you can modify the appropriate type of object (Granting a bonus) but at a hefty cost - 20% of the objects cost or 2,000 credits (whichever is more expensive).  Its so expensive to do that unless you have unlimited funds and time its better to just buy a modified item instead of doing it yourself, especially given the fact you'd need to take the feat a few times to cover most of the bases.  To just buy a superior item its [Base Cost + 40% (or 4,000 credits -whichever is more)]

As a droid if you get youself superior teched you can get a +4 too either intelligence, Dexterity, or Strength (this is why its good to know what your base cost is).  As a human replica droid with a cost of 9,000,000 credits, this option really isn't open to Stella since she would cost 1.9 million credits to modify assuming she found someone to do it at cost, or ~4 million credits otherwise.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

I only have the Saga core book. Anyone feel like taking a second and seeing if there's any good talents or feats for non-Jedi force sensitives?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I only have the Saga core book. Anyone feel like taking a second and seeing if there's any good talents or feats for non-Jedi force sensitives?




Since there are force talents in just about every book (though a lot of them are specific to one tradition or another, and I'm not sure how much leeway possum will give you there), I'm wondering if it might be more useful to grab the SagaForge Excel sheet from the WotC boards and look at the descriptions there.


----------



## possum (Jul 14, 2009)

JATM has the following talents

Alter: Illusion, Illusion Bond, Influence Savant, Link, Masquerade, Suppress Force

Control: Channel Energy and Force Harmony

A Guardian Spirit tree to replicate having a Force ghost looking over your back.

Oh, here's a real good one.  Force Perception and Motion of the Future acts as a very good danger sense if you take the Farseeing Force power.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

So any clue what the Gearhead and Scavenger feats do?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Right now I'm building my PC to be very Sense oriented, Force-wise. I want to avoid TK hijinks and other obvious manifestations, because that seems out of place in an Empire/Rebellion setting.

So I have Force Perception, and yes, Farseeing too.  And Visions, if that makes a difference.

My goal is to make a character who's hard to understand sometimes, because she sees what is, instead of what seems to be. So she often winds up seeing or perceiving things that make no sense compared to other perceptions.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> My goal is to make a character who's hard to understand sometimes, because she sees what is, instead of what seems to be. So she often winds up seeing or perceiving things that make no sense compared to other perceptions.



I believe the technical term for a person like this is "wacko".


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> So any clue what the Gearhead and Scavenger feats do?




Gearhead - Make Mechanics and Use Computer checks faster than usual once per encounter
Scavenger - Make a Perception check to retrieve 30 x your result's worth in raw materials from a vehicle or object for use in building an object with the build object application of Mechanics


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Right now I'm building my PC to be very Sense oriented, Force-wise. I want to avoid TK hijinks and other obvious manifestations, because that seems out of place in an Empire/Rebellion setting.
> 
> So I have Force Perception, and yes, Farseeing too.  And Visions, if that makes a difference.
> 
> My goal is to make a character who's hard to understand sometimes, because she sees what is, instead of what seems to be. So she often winds up seeing or perceiving things that make no sense compared to other perceptions.




Other stuff that might be useful along those lines...

Sense talents

Feel the Force	Spend a Force Point as a standard to ignore all concealment for 1 minute	TFU 88
Psychometry	When you use Farseeing you can choose to target an object you hold and look into its past up to 5 years per level	CW 53
Heightened Awareness	You can spend a Force point to add your Charisma bonus to your Perception check	CW 53
Shift Sense	You can spend a Force Point to gain low-light vision for 1 minute or until the end of the encounter, whichever is longer	CW 53


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Gearhead - Make Mechanics and Use Computer checks faster than usual once per encounter
> Scavenger - Make a Perception check to retrieve 30 x your result's worth in raw materials from a vehicle or object for use in building an object with the build object application of Mechanics



Thanks drothgery. Might I ask what the Hasty Modification and Signature Device feats from Scum and Villainy do if it's not too much trouble?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Thanks drothgery. Might I ask what the Hasty Modification and Signature Device feats from Scum and Villainy do if it's not too much trouble?




(both have a pre-req of tech specialist)
Hasty Modifications - Swap one trait for another trait
Signature Device - Install two traits


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't have my books on me at the moment, but Signature Item iirc allows an object to have two upgrades from Tech Specialist/Superior Tech feats instead of just the normal one upgrade.  It lets you swap between the two upgrades when you want, but you can only have one active at a time.

The other possible version of the feat that I seem to recall was that while holding it you get a +2 bonus to persuasion checks.  Its been awhile since I looked at the feats in Scum and Villiany.

Hasty modification lets you swap one tech specialist upgrade for another one, but then at the end of the encounter you lose the tech specialist upgrade comletely and must remodify the item for another 1,000 credits.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> You need to figure out your base cost before starting to buy stuff up with that other money in case you want to spend some money on getting yourself upgraded with the Tech Specialist or Superior Tech feats from Starships of the Galaxy and Scum and Villiany respectively.



So what do I take into account to calculate my base cost? Before adding in any bells, whistles or upgrades, a small droid is assumed to possess wheeled locomotion, a heuristic processor and two arm appendages; they can then spend 1,000 credits for their additional systems and accessories. So...

• heuristic processor = 2,000 credits
• Small-sized wheeled locomotion = 3,200 credits
• two arm appendages = 8 to 200 credits
• various accessories = +1,000 credits

Doesn't that mean that every small sized droid starts with pretty much the same base cost of approximately 6,400 credits?

Since you built your HRD using the same custom droid rules, how did you arrive at your base cost of 9,000,000 credits?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 14, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Since you built your HRD using the same custom droid rules, how did you arrive at your base cost of 9,000,000 credits?




Stella's (presumably) built using the sidebar in TotG that writes up Replica Droid as a species, not as a custom droid. The listed cost of a Replica Droid is 9 million credits.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Stella's (presumably) built using the sidebar in TotG that writes up Replica Droid as a species, not as a custom droid. The listed cost of a Replica Droid is 9 million credits.




Exactly, though the 9 million credits was ripped from Guri's cost who was the orignal so she was likely to cost quite a bit more than later HRDs will.  Either way, there is no way to use Superior Tech or Tech specialist upgrades on her due to the extreme cost.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

Do HRDs, as a species, allow droid upgrades in general?

So is my calculation of a small custom droid's base cost accurate? Wouldn't that mean that a Superior Tech upgrade for one consistently cost approximately 2,500 credits if done before purchasing other accessories?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, HRDs have the DROID TRAITS special quality and the ability to install additional systems, and that is specfied in the write up.  Upgrades in terms of Tech Specialist/Superior Tech upgrades are all going to cost between 2-5 million credits but they are able to do them, if they can come up with that much money.

Superior Tech upgrade is 20% or 2,000 + 20% or 2,000.  Assuming your base cost is less than 10,000 credits (which is almost certainly the case), you are going to be paying 4,000 credits to get Superior teched assuming you are paying someone else to do it.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 14, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Assuming your base cost is less than 10,000 credits (which is almost certainly the case), you are going to be paying 4,000 credits to get Superior teched assuming you are paying someone else to do it.



Ah, alright. So then is there any other reason I'd need to know my base cost beyond being Superior teched or can I simply start spending the 14,000 on additional accessories and upgrades?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Ah, alright. So then is there any other reason I'd need to know my base cost beyond being Superior teched or can I simply start spending the 14,000 on additional accessories and upgrades?




You don't need to know your base cost for anything else, but you should make note of all of your systems that were purchased with the 1,000 credits.  Those are built in and don't count against your encumbrance.  You'll need to keep track of the weight of everything else you install since that will count against your carrying capacity of 12 kg (remember small characters can only carry .75 of what medium characters can).


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 15, 2009)

Have training remotes been stated up anywhere? If so, how much do they cost?


----------



## possum (Jul 15, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Have training remotes been stated up anywhere? If so, how much do they cost?




350 creds.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 15, 2009)

Where might I find them and what are they like stat wise? I'm considering purchasing one or more and tinkering around with them.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2009)

Droids owning droids, how perverse 

Here are the completed character sheets that have their stats ready Possum:
Doctor *Darryn Leqarna,* Human Male (Alderaan)

*Stella Hawk*, Human Replica Droid (Imperial Research Bureau)

Mercenary Pilot *S'Sheer*, Trandoshan Male (Trandosha)

Mercenary* Als Sang,* Kel Dor Male (Kel Dor)


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 15, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Droids owning droids, how perverse



I like to think of it as droids _shepherding_ their fellow droids. It's part of my character concept. 

Any chance of a kind soul posting the stats for a training remote? 
I'm still dutifully plugging away at my character incidentally.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> I like to think of it as droids _shepherding_ their fellow droids. It's part of my character concept.
> 
> Any chance of a kind soul posting the stats for a training remote?
> I'm still dutifully plugging away at my character incidentally.




I was okay posting the Q7 since one stat block isn't much given that you are using it to build your modified Q7, but I'm not comfortable with posting anything else.

One would hope its not incidentally since that is the whole point of this exercise


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 15, 2009)

I can understand your reluctance. Could you perhaps email it to me instead? All I have is the core Saga book. 

Otherwise I could likely borrow the book from a friend this weekend if someone might tell me which book the training remote is in.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2009)

Its not the method of doing it that is the problem.  I'd suggest borrowing it from a friend.  Just for expediencey, maybe stick to the book you have and then add extras on later?  Since they would just be purchases and could be picked up later?

That brings up a question for Possum though.  Did you have a date in mind for choosing players and starting?


----------



## possum (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd really like to start on Monday, but that's up to you all and if we have finished characters.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 15, 2009)

possum said:


> I'd really like to start on Monday, but that's up to you all and if we have finished characters.



Monday, Friday, tomorrow, or right now. Whatever works for you.


----------



## possum (Jul 15, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> I can understand your reluctance. Could you perhaps email it to me instead? All I have is the core Saga book.
> 
> Otherwise I could likely borrow the book from a friend this weekend if someone might tell me which book the training remote is in.




Clone Wars Campaign Guide


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 15, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Just for expediencey, maybe stick to the book you have and then add extras on later?  Since they would just be purchases and could be picked up later?



I'll need credits above and beyond the base cost of the remote, the exact amount depending on how they're stated up and how much it'd cost in reprogramming and accessories to make it do what I need. I'd need to earmark those credits before I spend them all on other accessories for my own character.

I'll try to get the book from a friend this weekend, that is if somebody would be kind enough to tell me which book I might find them in. *hint hint* 

Edit: Thanks Possum.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2009)

Question. Would we all be starting out already together? Do I need to work out how that happened in my background? Or will those of us who don't have background ties already be introduced in-game?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 16, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> I'll need credits above and beyond the base cost of the remote, the exact amount depending on how they're stated up and how much it'd cost in reprogramming and accessories to make it do what I need. I'd need to earmark those credits before I spend them all on other accessories for my own character.




Out of curiosity, what exactly is it that you need to buy up droids to do?  It could get pretty unbalancing if you try to buy up an army of training remotes to serve as bodyguards.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 16, 2009)

Hardly an army; I could likely only afford one to start. My idea is to purchase a training remote, trade its light blaster in for a sonic welder and reprogram its skill and feats to make it a mini repair droid housed inside my droid's storage compartment. When needed my character could activate it and use either as a secondary battery or to help conduct repairs faster and, if I get deactivated somehow, it could render timely assistance by getting me back up and running. 

I just need to figure out how much it'd cost. I can equip it with one of the spare tools from my toolkit and do all of the reprogramming myself without the need for skill or feat packages so it seems it'd cost nothing.

What do you think?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 16, 2009)

I think that there are three other mechanics in the group aside from your Q7, adding npc mechanics on top of a 4th mechanic detracts from the other characters and is really unnecessary.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 16, 2009)

The repair remote is intended to help my droid by aiding another on repair checks, but also to safeguard my droid in the case that it's deactivated and the other PCs are unavailable, unable or disinclined to repair me; such as during a space battle or firefight. If my character is deactivated I can at least amuse myself by role-playing the remote as it endeavors to get my main character back up and running.

Besides, I just like the image of a spherical droid with one (or more) smaller spherical droid orbiting around it; my character will look like a giant hydrogen atom! But if the idea of an extra mechanic bothers you then I suppose I could simply keep the remote as a mini bodyguard as you suggest.


----------



## possum (Jul 16, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Question. Would we all be starting out already together? Do I need to work out how that happened in my background? Or will those of us who don't have background ties already be introduced in-game?




You all have been assigned on this one mission together by the Alliance, before then is up to you all.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah! So we all start out members of the Alliance then.

Okay, that's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, good to know which team we're assumed to be fighting for. It'd be embarrassing to subject our allies to some unintentional friendly fire.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> The repair remote is intended to help my droid by aiding another on repair checks, but also to safeguard my droid in the case that it's deactivated and the other PCs are unavailable, unable or disinclined to repair me; such as during a space battle or firefight. If my character is deactivated I can at least amuse myself by role-playing the remote as it endeavors to get my main character back up and running.
> 
> Besides, I just like the image of a spherical droid with one (or more) smaller spherical droid orbiting around it; my character will look like a giant hydrogen atom! But if the idea of an extra mechanic bothers you then I suppose I could simply keep the remote as a mini bodyguard as you suggest.




If you want to play two characters, just ask Possum if you can play two characters?  I mean the classes are balanced around skills and combat abilities, you are choosing to play a non-combat class that has strengths in other areas, it seems a little off that you would then buy another character to do your fighting for you, none of the combat characters have bought droids to do the non-combat stuff on their behalf.  No one player should be able to do everything its part of being part of a group.  Thats just my opinion though, and if Possum or the majority of other players disagree I'll hush up, I did want to at least express the concern though.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 17, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> If you want to play two characters, just ask Possum if you can play two characters?  I mean the classes are balanced around skills and combat abilities, you are choosing to play a non-combat class that has strengths in other areas, it seems a little off that you would then buy another character to do your fighting for you, none of the combat characters have bought droids to do the non-combat stuff on their behalf.  No one player should be able to do everything its part of being part of a group.  Thats just my opinion though, and if Possum or the majority of other players disagree I'll hush up, I did want to at least express the concern though.




FWIW, I pretty much agree; that's why I haven't let PCs buy droids in my Star Wars games (well, I let one pure techy type own a combat droid once, and starship pilots have had astromechs, but they don't participate in combat).


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 17, 2009)

Depends on several things I think. First, I consider the training remote to be little more than a floating weapon in itself. It's not a "real droid" in that sense... If turned into a repair droid, it still would be more of a tool that gives +2 to repair checks (aid another) rather than a real droid.

But that all comes down to the player and how he chooses to use it.



> none of the combat characters have bought droids to do the non-combat stuff on their behalf.



BTW, Shalimar, before Ambrus took up the droid role, I was going to buy me an astromech, not to be used as another character, but mostly relegated to NPC status that would essentially be a "tool"


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> First, I consider the training remote to be little more than a floating weapon in itself. It's not a "real droid" in that sense... If turned into a repair droid, it still would be more of a tool that gives +2 to repair checks (aid another) rather than a real droid.



That's pretty much how I saw it; an orbiting spare hand that grants a minor bonus. I hadn't imagined that anyone would feel threatened by the presence of a training remote. Since that's the case I'll simply drop the idea. No problem.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Of possible relevance, I noticed the following errata on the wizards site:







			
				The Force Unleashed errata said:
			
		

> *p. 118 – HWK-290 Transport*
> Change Cargo to 75 tons.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 17, 2009)

So Ambrus, how about that your Q7 being nominally owned by S'Sheer? Still up for it?


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Actually, I just discovered the *Independent Droid* prestige class in _The Force Unleashed_ and have a hankering to take some levels in it if Possum doesn't object.

I imagine my droid has a operational history in black market smuggling and so perhaps our characters know of each other through possible underworld connections. Also, if S'Sheer is free spirited, we might mesh with similar iconoclastic views of society. I figure that the upstart and informal nature of the Alliance would be a welcoming environment for such individualists.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 17, 2009)

Heh, it could be that S'Sheer once bought the Q7 but it doesn't consider itself to be property but rather hang around out of convenience


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Heh. Care to help pay for some of my upgrades then?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I was going to throw away a 3k and call it the price I paid for a droid as I can't figure much else to do with it (it's the amount I originally reserved for R4 with some mods ). If Possum is okay with it, I can use it for your upgrades.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Whatever you say boss!


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 17, 2009)

Well now, if it's an old Clone Wars Droid, mind if I call it "Rusty"?


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Rusty? We'll see... 

I'd worked out a tentative background in which my droid was owned by Sekkor, a Quarren who owned and operated the _Free Lance_, a Mobquet Medium Cargo Hauler, which he used to transport Nergon 14 for the empire. He'd modified and upgraded my droid to help him skim and smuggle small quantities of the volatile cargo; mostly to the rebel alliance. Unfortunately, while in port, the _Free Lance_ was boarded and seized by imperial inspectors and Sekkor arrested. Perhaps S'Sheer was Sekkor's hired pilot and was taking some well earned R&R while in port when the ship was boarded – my droid was likewise away busy with a pre-arranged Nergon 14 drop.

So our characters would be stuck in port with no ship, no employer and fearful of getting caught by inspectors looking around for them. Perhaps we both joined the Alliance through the contraband's purchasers out of desperation. Als Sang could have also been a member of Sekkor's crew; some muscle hired to protect the precious cargo.

Being next in command after Sekkor, perhaps S'Sheer now considers himself my droid's default owner; though my droid would have his own ideas concerning its ownership.  

Edit: Ooh. Perhaps the good Doctor, with all of his money and hatred of the empire, was the alliance agent assigned to purchase the Nergon 14 for use by the rebels. He agrees to take us on as crew as long as we're willing to join the rebellion. Together we all leave port with the contraband before the imperial inspectors track us down.  

Just some ideas off the top of my head.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 17, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> *Stuff*
> 
> Being next in command after Sekkor, perhaps S'Sheer now considers himself my droid's default owner; though my droid would have his own ideas concerning its ownership.




Hehee.. Sounds awesome .

But, since S'Sheer never bought the droid then, I need to figure where to spend a couple k cr...


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2009)

So, assuming that Possum doesn't object to the credit transfer, are their any particular upgrades S'Sheer would like my droid to have?


Blackrat said:


> But, since S'Sheer never bought the droid then, I need to figure where to spend a couple k cr...



But but... I'll let you call me rusty...


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 17, 2009)

Nah, not really... You have the holoprojector and astrogate buffer already so I can't really figure what he'd need anymore... You could implement the Power Recharger I have to your internal storage if that's ok 

But, if you feel you need something and don't have enough cr I can pay some (assuming Possum is ok with it).

I have couple of things I could still use myself, but those will be max 1000 cr...


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Sure; it's only a kilo. Hm, if it's plugged into my system I wonder if Possum would let me use it as a 25% secondary battery in a pinch. Power is power right?

Edit: It's your money; just let me know if you've got any to spare. Hm. I could install a pistol in my droid...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry for delay. Weird little writer's block about how character got recruited into Rebellion.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 17, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Of possible relevance, I noticed the following errata on the wizards site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was taken into account in my original stat block on it  Assuming drothgery is planning to use those stats.


----------



## possum (Jul 17, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Actually, I just discovered the *Independent Droid* prestige class in _The Force Unleashed_ and have a hankering to take some levels in it if Possum doesn't object.
> 
> I imagine my droid has a operational history in black market smuggling and so perhaps our characters know of each other through possible underworld connections. Also, if S'Sheer is free spirited, we might mesh with similar iconoclastic views of society. I figure that the upstart and informal nature of the Alliance would be a welcoming environment for such individualists.




Go ahead, it seems like a good fit.  I'm unfamiliar with what a power recharger does, what book is it in?


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2009)

The core rules. It costs 100 credits, weighs 1 kilo and can be used to recharge a power pack in 4 hours I believe. It can recharge up to 100 power packs before it itself needs to be recharged.

Since it costs 1/4 the amount of a droid's secondary battery I figured that, if plugged into a droid, its power could be siphoned off if required to keep the droid running for 25% of the amount of time of a regular secondary battery; that is to say an extra 25 hours.

Any opinion concerning PCs sharing starting funds Possum?

Does the background I posted above sound good?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 17, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Sorry for delay. Weird little writer's block about how character got recruited into Rebellion.




Here's an idea - she didn't; she's just strongly tied to another character, and so coming along for the ride


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 17, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Here's an idea - she didn't; she's just strongly tied to another character, and so coming along for the ride



That is how I'm planning to handle Als, though he is starting to feel discontent so he may end up actually joining up, we'll see


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2009)

Alright, well...anyone wish to link up with her? Was that you volunteering, Drothgary?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm hoping in Stella and the Doctor's case, its the Doctor who is tied to the Rebellion since although Stella wouldn't be against being a part of the rebellion, and its teenage angst appropriate for her to join it, I don't think it should be part of her background yet.

Ambrus, what do you need all the cash for out of curiosity?


----------



## possum (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds good, then, I guess.  As for sharing cash, I'm not opposed to it, as long as no one gets too ridiculous.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Ambrus, what do you need all the cash for out of curiosity?



Just basic droid _stuff_. Being a small-sized droid doubles the cost of most droid accessories. Simply purchasing  a Q7's stock equipment costs over 9,000 credits. The hovering locomotion alone costs 7,200 credit; and that's only if one forgoes the supplementary wheeled locomotion that all small-sized custom droids start with. Add to that the superior tech enhancement for 4,000 credits and you're pretty much at the limit. Throw in a few indispensable gadgets like a comlink and vocabulator and you're done. 

So yeah, additional funds are quite welcome. Please let me know how much you'd like to donate to the cause Blackrat. Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2009)

Well I have that sinking feeling that tells me this just isn't working out.

I'll be pulling out of this game. I liked what I was seeing from everyone else, but it just wasn't coming together for me and it doesn't seem like it was particularly inspiring for anyone else either. 

Anyway, hope y'all have fun!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Shayuri.

Ambrus, its not like you have to start out with everything, we have a bunch of Mechanics and it would be nice to have something to tinker with over time.  I plan on having Stella do some self-tinkering over time too.

How are your feats and talents coming?  Once you have that we should be able to start.


----------



## possum (Jul 18, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Well I have that sinking feeling that tells me this just isn't working out.
> 
> I'll be pulling out of this game. I liked what I was seeing from everyone else, but it just wasn't coming together for me and it doesn't seem like it was particularly inspiring for anyone else either.
> 
> Anyway, hope y'all have fun!




Oh, that's a real shame.  Sorry to see you go, Shayuri.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 18, 2009)

I recognize what you're saying, but for many of the components, getting them earlier is much more advantageous. Many of the heavier components need to be purchased up front during character creation so that they don't count towards the droid's encumbrance. Similarly, the tech enhancement is best purchased earlier to avoid paying a higher cost due to the droid's ever increasing value. And I just can't bring myself to do without the Q7's default hovering locomotion; especially since the credits needed to fund the expensive acquisition is readily available.

So sure, I can put off acquiring other upgrades till later, and there certainly are plenty that I'd like. I'm just trying to cover the basics and a few additional toys.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2009)

Okie doke, with Shayuri stepping out, that leaves us with:
A Noble, 2 Soldiers, a Scout/Soldier, and when Ambrus is finished a Scoundrel

Here are the 4 completed characters

Doctor *Darryn Leqarna,* Human Male (Alderaan)

*Stella Hawk*, Human Replica Droid (Imperial Research Bureau)

Mercenary Pilot *S'Sheer*, Trandoshan Male (Trandosha)

Mercenary* Als Sang,* Kel Dor Male (Kel Dor)


Ambrus, do you need any help with putting your Levels/Feats/Talents together?


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Sorry for the holdup. Creating a droid from scratch can be somewhat tricky. I've been trying to put in the proper effort to get it all settled, but have been juggling it with my hectic schedule.

At the moment I'm considering a Scoundrel 4 / Independent Droid 3; overall I believe that the scoundrel's bonus feats are more desirable than the I.D.' s Independent Spirit class feature.

I have the skills hammered but yeah, I got somewhat lost in the talents and feats. This is my first Sage edition character so I'm trying to figure out what's worth taking and what I can skip. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 18, 2009)

Hmm... Depending on how much a specialist mechanic you're aiming for but there's the Tech Specialist feat in Starships of the Galaxy that lets you modify armor/weapons/droids/vehicles/other gear. And then there's the "follow up" feat for that in Scum & Villainy that lets you make even better mods but you can't get it until at level 9. But if you take the Tech Specialist, it's a good feat to aim for...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2009)

The feat you are talking about, Superior Tech isn't really worth it, it costs a minimum of 2,000 credits per use, and you would have to take it 5 times to be able to use it on all 5 categories of devices.

I haven't noticed that the Independent Droid Talents are worth more than a single level in the class.  But thats up to you.  What prestige class do you want to get into?  Depending on that you would have to take certain skills, feats and talents, so knowing that is important.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Which Independent Droid talent(s) seem most useful?

Is there a worthwhile slicer prestige class somewhere I should consider?

Does the droid's "scomp link" computer hookup attachment still exist?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2009)

If you want to be able to do any reprogramming of skills and feats, Modification Specialist is going to be useful given your very high Will Defense, you are probably the only one who will be able to reprogram yourself, and this talent removes the -5 penalty to doing it yourself.

You already meet the Pre-Reqs to get into the Military Engineer PrC since all it needs is being trained in Computer Use and Mechanics.  This is probably your best bet, it has talents that let you temporarily boost the speed of other droids and vehicles, do more efficient repair work on droids, and has a class feature that lets you Macguyver pretty much any weapon that you want out of whatever is lying around.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Is there a worthwhile slicer prestige class somewhere I should consider?




No, and the only slicer talents belong to the Scoundrel Class



> Does the droid's "scomp link" computer hookup attachment still exist?



 Never hear of it


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Military Engineer sounds intriguing. What's the minimum level? Would I be gimping myself by multi-classing so much? How many levels would be good for me?

The scomp link is that spinning probe thingy that R2-D2 uses to plug into computer networks. It's mentioned here and there in the books, but isn't listed as a piece of equipment anywhere; including in R2-D2's writeup in the core book. I'm just wondering whether I'd need to devote a tool appendage to it or whether it's inclusion is assumed. The rules are rather vague as to which droid accessories require a dedicated tool appendage...


----------



## possum (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that astromech tool is assumed to be included, as it's been seen in every astromech that I've seen.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2009)

Like every other PrC aside from Independent Droid you have to be 8th level to take your first level in a PrC. Take as many levels as you want, PBPs don't really tend to advence that much, but there is certainly enough stuff to keep you busy for all 10 levels of the PrC.

Multi-classing is pretty much expected in Star Wars, it doesn't really care about classes. In any case multi-classing in star wars isn't a punishment. Especially not with PrCs.

You start with two appendages, and that is more than enough for anything you have to do, buy 2 more (a total of 4) and you should be set. The real thing appendages are for is to buy extra limbs to carry weapons and such. Assume that you already have all the limbs you need to make use of your skills.  Your appendages aren't exactly critical, especially since the tools can be swapped at will.  Just hand wave it because its not actually important.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Many apologies for holding things up. I'm aiming to have my character finalized sometime on Sunday. So I should be good to get rolling on Monday as Possum has planned. Thanks to all for your patience and help.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know if this post will get through seeing as how ENworld is still touch and go after being out of commission all weekend. I believe I've hammered out most of the details for my droid character, though seeing as this is my first saga character I'd appreciate if you'd double check my math and review my feat and talent selections. I'm still trying to figure out which amongst Droidcraft, Gearhead, Recall, Scavenger, Signature Item and Vehicle Systems Expertise are the feats that'd prove most useful to the group. Feel free to offer recommendations.

I also have a background that's almost ready, but I'll settle for getting this initial post up for review if possible first. 

[sblock=QB-4]*QB-4*
*Industrial Automaton Prototypal Q4 Series Astromech Droid*
Small Droid (2nd Degree) scoundrel 6/Independent Droid 1
*Force* +9
*Init* +11; *Senses* low-light vision, darkvision; Perception +10
*Languages* Basic, Binary, Bocce, Dosh, High Galactic, Huttese, Kel Dor, Quarrenese, Rodese
––––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defenses* Ref 23 (flat-footed 20), Fort 18, Will 21
*hp* 18+5d6+1d12; *Threshold* 18
*Immune* droid traits, restraining bolts
––––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Speed* 6 squares (hovering)
*Melee* fussion cutter +5 (2d6+1 energy)
*Fighting Space* 1 square; *Reach* 1 square
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +2
––––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 16, Con –, Int 24, Wis 10, Cha 8
*Special Qualities* Sapience
*Feats* Droidcraft, Gearhead, Recall, Skill Focus (Mechanics), Skill Focus (Use Computers), Tech Specialist, Vehicle Systems Expertise, Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons), Weapon Proficiency (pistols)
*Skills* Knowledge (Bureaucracy) +15, Knowledge (Galactic lore) +15, Knowledge (Physical sciences) +15, Knowledge (Social sciences) +15, Knowledge (Technology) +15, Initiative +11, Mechanics +20 [+22 to diagnose problems], Perception +10, Pilot +11, Stealth +16, Use Computer +20
*Talents* Gimmick, Master Slicer, Trace, Modification Specialist
*Systems* heuristic processor*, hovering locomotion, 1 hand appendage*, 6 tool appendages*, darkvision, diagnostics package*, improved sensor package*, integrated comlink, internal storage (5 kg), locked access, vocabulator*
*Possesions* astrogation buffer* (storage device, 10 memory units), electric arc welder, electroshock probe, fire extinguisher* (10 rounds), fusion cutter, glow rod*, holoprojector, holorecorder*, jet pack* (10 rounds), security kit
*Starting equipment
*Modifications* superior tech enhancement (intelligence), 1 reprogrammed feat
*Encumbrance* 4.3 kg
––––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Sapience*–QB4 may to choose to benefit from beneficial mind-affecting effects.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah, ENW works!

Ambrus, I can spare you 2k if you need it. I'll post the last revision to my character sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2009)

It seems fine.


----------



## possum (Jul 20, 2009)

*tentatively knocks on enWorld.

Seems fine to me.  Welcome back, everyone.

Ambrus:I don't know if it was a mistake in choosing your droid's base, but Q4 is a blaster pistol.

Okay, everyone.  I need confirmation on who is ready enough to play.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Ambrus, I can spare you 2k if you need it.



Thanks boss. I'll likely get a "datapad" secondary processor to aid in slicing and possibly a ranged weapon of some sort. Do you want me to integrate your character's power recharger into my droid's systems too?


Shalimar said:


> It seems fine.



Great. Any recommendations feat-wise?



possum said:


> Ambrus:I don't know if it was a mistake in choosing your droid's base, but Q4 is a blaster pistol.



The Q7 astromech's writeup is described as having the "7" in its designation being a reference to it being the 7th version of the Q series droids. The previous six (Q1, Q2, Q3, Q4, Q5 and Q6) were merely prototypes that, for one reason or another weren't green-lighted for mass production. My droid is thus the fourth prototype of the Q series: Q4. I figure that, in its initial aurek configuration the Q4 was built without its repulsorlift engine and merely hoisted into the V-wing's astromech slot for testing purposes. Once it's repulsorlift engine was installed and a few other modifications made it's designation had the "B" (for "besh") added in to distinguish it from its "aurek" configuration; thus QB-4. It wasn't chosen as the Q series' final production model because, due to its superior technology enhancement and other refinements, it proved too costly to mass produce and so got shelved in favor of a cheaper prototype. Some of this is touched upon in my character's background. I figured that this would be a good way of justifying why my droid is more sophisticated than an average Q7.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 20, 2009)

I need to do a more complete background write-up and finalize Darryn's ship, but as for non-ship equipment and his stats, I think I'm good.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a small revision to make to my gear, but otherwise S'Sheer is ready. Are you going to post a RG thread Possum?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm ready to play.


----------



## possum (Jul 20, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> I have a small revision to make to my gear, but otherwise S'Sheer is ready. Are you going to post a RG thread Possum?




You mean something like this?

Heh, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 21, 2009)

Ready and willing.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 21, 2009)

Shalimar, could you let me know if anything in this story fragment would be out of character for Stella...

[sblock=Darryn/Stella background story]
A few weeks after the destruction of Alderaan ...

_This isn't working._ Darryn thought, some time after his fifth or sixth drink of the evening. The girl he was with was even more expensive than the alcohol, but neither had been as diverting as he'd hoped. _You just don't have the right personality for a drunken playboy, Dr. Leqarna. And you know too much biochemistry to try drowning your sorrows in anything stronger than alcohol._

He was in a spaceport cantina that the idle rich favored, on the sort of world that the idle rich went to when they were looking for trouble. It had seemed approriate. What else was he going to do?

"You're better than this, Darryn." Someone said. Who was it? That engineer he'd hired two worlds back, when Marcus -- who'd taken care of Darryn's starship and otherwise worked for him all through medical school, and his residency, and was probably the best friend he'd had -- had quit? What was her name? Stella something-or-other? She'd needed to get off-world, and he wasn't being picky at the time. She was running from something, he'd picked up that much.

"You've known me less than a month." He said.

"And despite spending most of that time wandering from one direputable spaceport cantina to the next, you've still managed to save half a dozen people's lives in that time." She said.

"I don't know why I bothered. It's pointless, anyway. If the Empire can blow up Alderaan, they could do the same anywhere else, for any reason." He was ignoring his escort, but she didn't seem all that concerned.

"You didn't come down here to walk me home." He finished.

"No. There's an urgent priority message for you, and you weren't answering your commlink."

"It's probably more lawyers." Darryn said. When he wasn't burrying himself in alcohol, he'd spent too much time talking to lawyers lately. Usually informing him that another group of relatives had been confirmed dead, and that he was heir to at least some part of their estate. These things happened when you were one of a handful of Alderaan nobility who had been off-world when the Empire decided to make a statement with its new terror weapon. By the time they were through, he wasn't just going to be rich, he was going to be exorbiantly wealthy.

"I don't think so. This was sent on the highest priority you've got, and encrypted."

"I suppose I have to get back to my ship." He told his escort.

When he got back to the trasport, he took a couple of pills to clear his head before opening his mail. He'd left his wrist computer on the ship; it was handy for normal business, but not for fun.

"Use the special family code." He told the computer, when the standard decryption program returned gibberish other than a short header that let him know who the message actually was from. Prompted for a passphrase, he typed it out. _Surprising the things he still remembered._ A holorecording started to play in response.

"You may not remember me." A man about Darryn's age said. One that looked a lot like him, actually, except for the unfamiliar uniform. It wasn't surprsing; Arrik was Darryn's second cousin, and as far as Darryn had known, Arrik had disappeared without a trace two years ago. Or rather with very little trace; his parents had recieved a few untraceable messages a year that let them know he was still alive, but not much more than that. "By now, you've head about what happened to Alderaan. If you want to do something about it, keep listening, otherwise destroy this message right away. I'll give you a minute..."

He thought about shutting off the recording. Arrik was certainly hinting that he was part of the Rebel Alliance. Which Darryn had always considered well-intentioned but doomed. But he didn't stop it. And his cousin gave him a contact point, and told him the Rebellion could always use doctors, but he thought someone who was smart, observant, got on well with people, and had more than a little quite legitimately acquired money might be able to do more than that.

And then Darryn realized Stella had heard the whole thing. Those pills he'd taken did a lot to clear your head after too much alcohol, but they didn't completely reverse the effect.

"If you have any intention of calling Imperial Security, could you do it now?" He said.

"I don't." She said.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2009)

Considering Stella has at least 3 personalities that were jammed together, it wouldn't be much of an issue if it was out of character.  Its good as is, though Stella would probably take that moment to tell the doctor what she is.

The risk would be too great of the Rebels eventually finding out what she was, and then assuming she'd been tasked to infiltrate the alliance given that that was what they built the HRDs to do.  By at least having him know what she is going in, it could side step that issue.  The fact that he is already incredibly rich would help to allay the risk of him tryingto sell her for profit.  Plus it gives a good roleplaying angle of him examining her and how her biological functions work given that HRDs appear to be fully human and biological except for their bones registering as unknown.

If you'd rather that he not know though, thats fine too, she'd just keep it to herself instead.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 21, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Considering Stella has at least 3 personalities that were jammed together, it wouldn't be much of an issue if it was out of character.  Its good as is, though Stella would probably take that moment to tell the doctor what she is.




Works for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2009)

Continuation of Background:
[sblock]
"If you have any intention of calling Imperial Security, could you do it now?" He said.

"I don't." She said. The white haired girl looked rather hesitant for a moment, as if she weren't sure of what she was about to say, then she shrugged, her hands at her sides balled up into fists out of nerves or perhaps uncertainty.

"Imperial Security are the last people I'd ever want to do any favors. I know your smart enough to see I was running away from someone, and they're it. You have no worries from me if you want to join the Rebel Alliance." she said, looking tense at her admission.

"Why are you running from them, if I may ask?" the doctor asked.

"They made me, wanted to use me to help them hunt down people like your cousin. Not that I have any problem with hunting criminals or anything, but they did things to me I didn't like. I decided that they were the bad guys, and I left. They are very angry with me I think."

"When you say they made you...?"

"I was being precise, they did make me. I am a droid, a Human Replica Droid. I'm designed to be pretty much indistinguishable from human, I believe they intend to eventually branch out into other species, but for now it's only humans. They wanted to keep me as a proto-type unit so that they didn't have to start from scratch every time they wanted a new one like they had to do with me. They experimented on me, wiping my memory away every few days, giving me different personalities. It was horrible, some days I was this programmed assassin, sometimes I was spy, but a lot of the time they kept me as a human child who thought one of the scientists was her father. The file suggested juvenile females are easy to keep calm, and eager to please their fathers'." Stella said, her eyes trained unblinkingly on the doctor for any sign of his inner thoughts.
[/sblock]

I don't have enough of a sense of the Doctor to see how he would react to a human teenager stating that she is a droid who has been designed to be indistinguishable from human.  There are several reactions I can think of that would range from shooting her with a blaster set to stun to see if she is being serious, to believing her, to calling up an asylum for an obviously troubled girl.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 21, 2009)

[sblock=more background]
"You're lucky I'm a surgeon, not a medical researcher or a psychiatrist." He said.

"Why's that?"

"Because I'm pretty sure you believe what you're telling me." _I wouldn't have trusted my observations half an hour ago, but there's a reason why I keep those pills around._ "A more research-oriented physician would probably want to figure out how you worked, once he convinced himself you weren't human or just some unfamiliar near-human species. A shrink would be trying to figure out your mind, and probably pretty well convinced you were deluding yourself. But a surgeon would just want to know what he's patching up, if he ever has to do that. And I can take a look at you tomorrow. For now, could you set a course for that rendevous point Arrik gave me?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 21, 2009)

And ENworld is back again...

Galphanore, drothgery – was there any interest in following some of the joint background I'd outlined in post #141? It'd unite galphanore's mercenary to Blackrat's pilot and my astromech with a common background while also tying us to drothgery's doctor and, through him, the rebel alliance. Shalimar's HRD in turn could already share a background with the good doctor.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 21, 2009)

Works for me


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 22, 2009)

I've posted my character history in the rogue's gallery thread.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm ready. Did you find use for that 2k Ambrus? And you willing to carry the Recharger?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 22, 2009)

Um... Rebellion Era Guide came out yesterday and I'm getting it today... If I find something cool, do I still have time to make quick revision?


----------



## possum (Jul 22, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Um... Rebellion Era Guide came out yesterday and I'm getting it today... If I find something cool, do I still have time to make quick revision?




Make it quick, though.  I'm planning on starting the game thread if there's no objections at 7:00  P.M. local time.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Blackrat's in Europe, so if he gets something done today, it'll probably be before 7 eastern... 

FYI - I've added background, that story fragment Shalimar and I hashed out, and a ship (I just took Galphanore's mods and dropped the SR to 30 because I wanted a bit more cash on-hand) to Darryn's character sheet over in the RG thread.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 22, 2009)

possum said:


> Make it quick, though.  I'm planning on starting the game thread if there's no objections at 7:00  P.M. local time.




Oh cool. It's a neat book, but there's nothing for S'Sheer at the moment. The racial feats looked good, but not enough for me to swap. Got to say though, Twi'lek Jedi just became a hell of a lot more badass...


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 22, 2009)

Anything noteworthy for droids? 



Blackrat said:


> Did you find use for that 2k Ambrus? And you willing to carry the Recharger?



I'll carry the recharger. With the 2k I bought a secondary processor (a.k.a. as a datapad) a stabilized tool mount and a heavy blaster pistol.

Incidentally, do powered weapons include an initial power pack?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 22, 2009)

Ambrus said:


> Anything noteworthy for droids?




Not really. For QB specifically, yes . I think the Improviser prestige class is made for it . It's basically a mechanic PRC that lets you build stuff out of scraps and lets you acquire almost anything more easily. If you can get your hands on the book before the first lvl-up, check it out. I think you already qualify for the requirements...


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 22, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Not really. For QB specifically, yes . I think the Improviser prestige class is made for it . If you can get your hands on the book before the first lvl-up, check it out.



Okay. Thanks. I will.


----------



## possum (Jul 23, 2009)

Alright, game thread is now up.  I did my best to match the opening game script to everyone's personality.  If I messed up, just please let me know.

Tatooine Manhunt


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool intro but....what exactly do we see? Kinda hard to react with the way it sits now.

I can definitely see Als looking up to Adar Tallon though, probably has a copy of the Treatise on Starfighter Tactics in his comp.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Galphanore said:


> Cool intro but....what exactly do we see? Kinda hard to react with the way it sits now.



And I'm led to wonder whether Cube is present or not since it's the only one that hasn't contributed to the conversation. Might it be back on the Doctor's ship while the organics are out and about in the station?


----------



## possum (Jul 23, 2009)

Crap, I forgot about copy and pasting the last bit of my script to the post.  The following is going to be added to it very soon.



> Dana slumps to the ground for seemingly no reason.  Near a rapidly closing airlock you see her lying at the feet of an Imperial officer.  You can recognize her from the holofile in your ship's computer.  Next to the Imperial are two rough and dangerous-looking customers: a short and wiry female in padded armor, and a tall, scaley humanoid armed with a blaster rifle.  Behind them, beyond the airlock, stands a figule dressed in deadly Mandalorian battle armor.  Under his helmet, you can feel him glare at you as the door slams shut.




Cube is still with the group.  When I was looking over the script, I forgot that you had a vocabulator.  Really sorry about that.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 23, 2009)

Just an FYI, Als usually has his holoshroud active when off the ship unless I specifically state otherwise.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2009)

possum said:


> Crap, I forgot about copy and pasting the last bit of my script to the post. The following is going to be added to it very soon.





Just to be clear, did the Imperial and two rough looking people just get closed off from us by the airlock door, or is it only the person in the armor that just got closed off behind the door?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2009)

Galphanore said:


> Just an FYI, Als usually has his holoshroud active when off the ship unless I specifically state otherwise.





Umm... a holoshroud costs 25,000 credits.  The holo shroud that gets built into a piece of armor (that costs 5,000) only lasts for 20 rounds - 2 minutes - thats not enough time for it to be a default anything unless you are carrying a hundred energy cells and you'd have to be swapping them one per minute...that or carry around a 15 kg power generator.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 23, 2009)

possum said:


> Alright, game thread is now up.  I did my best to match the opening game script to everyone's personality.  If I messed up, just please let me know.
> 
> Tatooine Manhunt




Well, S'Sheer has a bit more sarcastic attitude towards life but it's a good enough intro for the character.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Since a possible battle is looming it might be a good idea to post a few details concerning the venue. Is the airlock (and both groups) in a relatively isolated area of the station or in the midst of a bustling thoroughfare? How far are both groups from each other? Are there any obstacles (i.e. cover) or people between us and them?


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 23, 2009)

Blackrat, kudos on including a link to a wiki page describing the Knuckle plate vibro blade; classy and informative game aid.

I'm working on an illustration of my character since no clear image of a Q7 exists that I can find online.


----------



## Galphanore (Jul 23, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Umm... a holoshroud costs 25,000 credits.  The holo shroud that gets built into a piece of armor (that costs 5,000) only lasts for 20 rounds - 2 minutes - thats not enough time for it to be a default anything unless you are carrying a hundred energy cells and you'd have to be swapping them one per minute...that or carry around a 15 kg power generator.



Oops, you're right. The default appearance is still the same but it's not on all the time. Thanks.


----------



## possum (Jul 23, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Just to be clear, did the Imperial and two rough looking people just get closed off from us by the airlock door, or is it only the person in the armor that just got closed off behind the door?




Only the guy clad in the mandalorian armor.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 29, 2009)

So have any of the NPCs actually attempted to transmit a distress call or is QB-4's jamming purely preventative? Does the droid have to concentrate on maintaining the transmission block or can it do something else on its action?

Could we get some idea about the surrounding area? Are there innocent bystanders nearby? Where's the airlock lead?


----------



## possum (Jul 29, 2009)

The jamming's purely preventative at the moment.  You and the bad guys are the only ones around the airlock at the moment, and you really have no idea what's on the other side of the airlock, only that Dana contacted you and told you all to meet her there.


----------



## Ambrus (Jul 29, 2009)

So can QB-4 do anything else or do I have to continue to block transmissions?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2009)

Will you just go with the actions that people have already posted, or  are you going to want us to post actions now that we have the initiative order?


----------



## possum (Jul 30, 2009)

Off the top of my head, I'd assume that jamming the coms would be a standard action.  If it's not, kindly point out the page number.

I would prefer you post new actions now that the init order is set.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2009)

Just wanted to be on the same page, because of her unrelenting assault talent Stella does damage equal to her strength modifier (4 damage) even on a miss, or equal to 2 times her strength modifier (8 damage) if she holds the weapon two handed.  Since she missed, she dealt 4 damage this round.


----------



## possum (Jul 31, 2009)

She didn't miss.  It's just the way I describe little damage.  On second thought, since I have a very bad habit of forgetting about Devastating Attack, she's hurt a lot more than I gave you credit for.  She's now -1 step on the CT.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 3, 2009)

Any indication why QB-4 can't open the door? Is the station's computer unfriendly? Does it not control the door's mechanism? Has the door's mechanism been disabled somehow?


----------



## possum (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd say that it's disabled in-universe.  In reality, you really don't want to face the guy who closed it at the moment.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't generally enjoy having metaplot-invulnerable NPCs involved in adventures.

Besides, I'm not as concerned with Fett and his old mandalorian armor as I am with the possibility of our characters being overrun by the 9,700 stormtroopers stationed on the Star Destroyer docked outside. As such QB-4 will continue monitoring/blocking imperial comm channels.


----------



## possum (Aug 3, 2009)

He's not invunerable in this adventure, but at this combat, he's simply a "Holy crap, we may be in deep trouble now." at this point.  The module itself tells me to save the guy for later.

As for the stormtroopers, don't worry.  You're all safe.  For the moment...


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 4, 2009)

Of course we're all safe from the stormtroopers; cause QB-4 is keeping the NPCs from calling them for help.


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 4, 2009)

Forgive me if this is a silly question, but I've never played saga edition before. Were you saying I should roll force points? Would that add the d6 to my attack roll and, perhaps, make it hit?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 4, 2009)

Galphanore said:


> Forgive me if this is a silly question, but I've never played saga edition before. Were you saying I should roll force points? Would that add the d6 to my attack roll and, perhaps, make it hit?




Exactly like that


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 5, 2009)

I take it that the imperial officer didn't move, and so didn't draw an attack of opportunity.

Out of curiosity, the Opportunity Attack rules state that retreiving an item draws an Attack of Opportunity.  Are we playing the rule that drawing a weapon doesn't?  Just something I need to know since Stella is always going to be going close in on people, and drawing weapons next to them wouldn't be a good idea, then again she can draw two weapons and then move and attack so it weakens her a lot more than it helps her given that she is built for melee and other people are not.

I am sort of surprised that the officer didn't try to run away from the crazy woman charging towards him with a pair of axes though given that he has a gun and she doesn't, distance is good.


----------



## possum (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, she did draw an AoO.  Make your roll.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 5, 2009)

Invisible castle is down, but I'll trust your rolling, after all you've already critted Stella, it means theres a chance she could crit right back.

1d20+11 (2d8+12)


----------



## possum (Aug 5, 2009)

So close...  I rolled a 19 with the same die.  Good damage, too, but not enough to drop her.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 8, 2009)

Action in the IC thread seems to have stalled. Anything wrong?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm at a loss for whose turn it is.  Right now, we have the enemy officer and the 2nd bounty hunter still standing, so the fight isn't over.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah; the only thing I'm fairly certain of is that my character's not up.


----------



## possum (Aug 8, 2009)

I really need to find some way of making combat less of a chore.  Probably something like this:


```
Map
```

Round #

#1
#2
#3

And so on.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 9, 2009)

Alright, let's see if we can clarify what's happened. I've read over the entire combat and have determined the order of initiative and everyone's actions every round so far. We're currently all over the place; only the first round of actions is truly complete.


*Round 1*


 QB-4 = Jams comm signals & attempts to open the airlock door.
 S'Sheer = Draws weapon & shoot at the officer; hit.
 Trandoshan BH = Fires at S'Sheer; hit.
 Female BH = Fires at Als; hit.
 Darryn = Inspires courage & moves to Dana's side.
 Als = Draws weapon & fires at the FBH; hit.
 Stella = Charges & attacks female bounty hunter; miss.
 Lt. Voor = Staggered by blaster hit, takes no action.
  -----------------------------------------------

*Round 2*


 QB-4 = Continues jamming comm signals, downloads data.
 S'Sheer = Fires at TBH; hit.
 Trandoshan BH = Draws vibroblade and attacks Stella; hit.
 Female BH = Fires at Als; hit.
 Darryn = Attempts first aid on Dana, determines that she's dead.
 Als = No stated action.
 Stella = Continues attacking FBH; miss.
 Lt. Voor = Issues order; moves back to the airlock door.
   -----------------------------------------------

*Round 3*


 QB-4 = Continues jamming comm signals, downloads data.
 S'Sheer = No stated action.
 Trandoshan BH = No stated action.
 Female BH = No stated action.
 Darryn = No stated action.
 Als = No stated action.
 Stella = Continues attacking FBH; hit kills FBH.
 Lt. Voor = No stated action.
     -----------------------------------------------
*
Round 4*


 QB-4 = Continues jamming comm signals, downloads data.
 S'Sheer = No stated action.
 Trandoshan BH = No stated action.
 Female BH = No stated action.
 Darryn = No stated action.
 Als = No stated action.
 Stella = No stated action.
 Lt. Voor = No stated action.


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 9, 2009)

Close, the FBH stabbed stella not shot Als in round two but it does appear to be my turn, sorry. Couldn't tell.

The FBH only went for two rounds, first round she missed Als, second she stabbed Stella. Then Stella stabbed her. Stella has also only gone twice, killing the FBH on the second round. She did also miss, which is why it's confusing, but she does damage on a miss and got an AoO which is how the FBH died.

I've posted my action for round two now, so it should be a matter of taking into account my actions and moving to round three.

Sorry again, I didn't realize it was my turn.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 9, 2009)

Ah, you're correct. I had that in my notes but copy & pasted the wrong bit for round two. I corrected it in my previous post. And it seems that Als actually has two rounds' worth of actions before the FBH is killed. I don't know if Possum would care to retcon round three until its Stella's turn or not though. At the very least the FBH could possibly act before she's killed. And it seems to me that, oddly perhaps, the imperial officer hasn't done much of anything thus far.


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 9, 2009)

Just updated my post just above yours, the FBH dies on round two because of an attack of opportunity, at least as far as I can tell.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 9, 2009)

Galphanore said:


> Stella has also only gone twice, killing the FBH on the second round. She did also miss, which is why it's confusing, but she does damage on a miss and got an AoO which is how the FBH died.



I don't believe so. Stella charged and attacked the FBH in the first round (post #9, #18 & #19) though misses. The FBH then draws a blade on round 2 and hits Stella while Stella attacks her again and misses (post #20 & #27). Stella finally kills the FBH near the end of the third round (post #30 & #33) although the FBH never acted ahead of Stella during round three. I don't see that the FBH ever provoked an AoO.


----------



## Galphanore (Aug 9, 2009)

You're right, my bad.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 9, 2009)

So, continuing on into round three, S'Sheer is up next, followed by both bounty hunters' actions, then Darryn and Als.


----------



## possum (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Ambrus, for your work.  Man, I really screwed this combat up, didn't I?  I promise that the next one will be a lot more fluid.  Sorry, all.


----------



## Ambrus (Aug 11, 2009)

No problem. Care to update the game thread? Als' last attack on the trandoshan bounty hunter would wrap up round two and all that's needed to continue round three is to resolve S'Sheer's subsequent attack on the TBH and to post both bounty hunters' actions. Then, on our good doctor's action, he'll try to heal an injured PC. Then it's Als' turn again, followed by Stella's successful attack on the female bounty hunter. The end of round three will be  following the officer's action.


----------

